# 1st IVF attempt



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I am fairly new to this site, well 6 weeks new. I have previously posted on the ivf board. I should have posted here 1st, I think   oh well here I am now  
I have had a long history of womens problems, diagnosed with pcos in (2000) then a year or so later mod/severe endo, cysts removed off ovaries, last Feb had big op to remove both blocked & damaged tubes   I was told ivf is my only hope, I was devastated when I 1st found out, but as time goes by you learn to cope with the situation   I am waiting now for my 1st consultation 23rd March not so far away now  
I feel well overdue for some good luck, & also wish you all lots of luck for your future  
take care all - nicky x x


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello Noodle
Its good to know more about the other bods on this site, just wanted to say Hi and   for March when you will join the rest of us loonies on the IVF path, if your not already a loonie you soon will be  
sending   your way
Dydie xx


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Nicky!   

Just wanted to say you have definitely come to the right place. I too had doubts but I feel so much better after meeting people in the same boat as me.

Like you I have had it up to here with women's problems!! Over the years I have had cyst after cyst removed from my ovaries and quite frankly it's all too tiring.

Anyway, I am now challenging all my energies into thinking positively and we start our first IVF cycle in June.

I wish you all the luck in the world and who knows we could end up being cycle buddies.

Keep smiling it will be worth it!!   

Kate x


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Nicky

We should be starting our first ICSI at the end of April/May.  It is scary and I must admit over the last 12 months I have been much stronger in myself, but just lately i have been feeling a bit emotional and I know its because I'm getting  nervous.  Im really looking forward to it, even thought I dont know whats ahead.

its so exciting, i was thinking to myself this morning about having 2 little embies inside me, i could just imagine talking to them whilst driving to work, I know i sound like a right nutter, sorry !

Anyway lots of luck, wont be long, and we will all be here for each other, thank goodness!!!!



wendyxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Guys, thanks for the encouraging replies  
I wish everyone lots of luck &  
hope to hear from you all soon
nicky x


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Noodle....I am noodles!!!!!!!!!!

this site is fab...lots of support and friends to be had.........good luck in your quest!

Love Noodles


----------



## catnap111 (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi
I'm starting my first ivf cycle - start sniffing 14th March, with ec 18th April (all being well).  It has all happened really quickly and I don't feel the hospital has really explained enough to me, so hopefully someone can answer some questions and put my mind at rest.

I start sniffing (down regging?) on day 19 of my cycle - does that sound right?  It will be after I've ovulated this month so what happens if this is the lucky month? won't the drugs harm things?

Why do I have a period before the baseline scan?  Isn't it very yucky to have a scan then?

Should I avoid anything during d/r e.g. alcohol??

Sorry I have so many questions which I should have asked at the hospital but the Dr was a bit brusque and I just wanted to get out. Now I'm panicking I've not been told something!  Help!!

Catnap


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Don't panic Catnap  I'll try to answer some of your questions.
We were advised to use condoms before/during treatment, to avoid getting pregnant...weird I know after trying to conceive for so long, but yes the drugs could affect the baby if you got pregnant during down regging or stimming.

You will have a period so that the lining of your womb will be thin, ready to start on the stimming drugs to make your ovaries produce follicles and eggs. Don't worry about the scan and your period, the Dr's will be used to it and you will probably find that the scan is towards the end of your period anyway, when it should be lighter.

I avoid alcohol and reduce my caffeine intake before and during tx. Make sure you are taking folic acid or a multivitamin suitable for trying to conceive, e.g. Pregnacare.

Hope that helps a bit.

By the way 

Leni


----------



## KimE (Sep 5, 2002)

Hi Catnap, i am starting my 1st ivf on 24th March and e/c should be wround the same time as you. We have a buddy group of people going through ivf (mostly for the first time) in the March/april buddy groups...come and join us and we can all learn together   I have learnt far more from this site than the hospital  

Kim x


----------



## catnap111 (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi KimE and Leni

Thanks so much for the replies, that's really helped.

Leni - using condoms has never been mentioned to me, but it really makes sense.  Why haven't they told me!! I've been taking a multi-vit and folic acid for about 2yrs now plus I generally avoid alcohol and have a good diet so I'll carry on with that.

KimE - I'll pop over to the cycles thread 'cos I reckon I'll learn far more on this site than from the bloomin' doctors!

Cheers both
Catnap


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi All
Can anyone offer any advice?  Ive read many sections on FF and have come across something interesting....

I read that majority of 1st IVF cycles are just a trial run..the first attempt gives the nurses, doctors or whomever is looking after you, a chance to see how your body works and the best ways of helping for 2nd and 3rd etc.. attempts..

Does anyone agree with this?  Im not expecting a miracle but some hope would be nice... has anyone or do you know of anyone who has managed a BFP on 1st cycle?

Sorry to all those people who feel this is a bit tooo negative, its not meant to put negative thoughts into anyones head, but Im finding myself thinking about this all the time.. when I inject i keep thinking that its going to be a negative..... when i feel upset or sick or find yet another spot on my face, i think its going to be a negative... so whats the point.. .but then i keep going because i cant get to cycle 2 or 3 without doing cycle 1 first...


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

I've certainly been told by my clinic that the chance of success increased on second or third cycles but that doesn't mean that first cycles can't be successful because there are plenty examples of successful first cycles on this site.  Alot depends on your own circumstances too - for example, my age and long history of unexplained infertility  mean that the chances of success are much lower for me than they might be, for example, for someone younger, with tubal damage and/or with their own children already.  

I personally feel that you have to be realistic about IVF - it doesn't work for alot of people but, there again, it does work for some people and it is giving us all a chance which we would not have without it.  Even if the stats are against someone in my position, there is a small chance that it will work and that is what I focus on.  I am sure that everyone doing IVF swings between feeling positive and negative about it - I certainly do -  and the hormones we have to take make this worse.  I can remember thinking what's the point just about every time I injected myself - but the point is that there is a point - because it might just work and because, for me at least, it is probably now my only chance of having a baby. I just try to focus on the fact that it might work and is certainly worth getting my best shot - which includes trying to be positive about it and doing everything I can to increase my chances.

If it's any comfort, I would also say that so far, my experience is that the first cycle is worse because you don't know what to expect and are therefore more apprehensive about everything.  By the second cycle (if you need one!), you do know what to expect (although you are perhaps also more aware of the hurdles at every stage). 

Not sure if any of this helps, but perhaps just knowing that other people feel the same way will help. Fingers crossed for you!

Ellie


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Als

loads of people get BFP on there first attempt hun, i know 2 people personally and loads more people on this site   but it is true that the sucess rates are increased on your second attempt   please try to stay positive you never know    

pam xx


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hiya

It can happen on the first cycle - we were so lucky, it happened for us.  Stay positive - stranger things have happened!         People are surprised to hear that it can happen first time, but it's true - it can!

xxxx


----------



## wannabemum42 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was certainly asked how many attempts we were thinking of when we went for our initial consultation.

That question really shocked me, because I was so positive that we would olnly need one attempt.

Our consultant explained that any couple was very lucky to conceive on the first attempt.
He explained that a second try gave the staff a better idea of what the body responded to, and how well.

It makes complete sense when you compare the problem of medication matching to diabetic or cancer sufferers.

It should be in this case then that the cost is reduced on the first cycle......if the clinc cared that much about its statistics...or about getting us with child.

It should be called a ' trial cycle' or something, so that women can relax into it and get a lovely surprise if it does happen the first time round.

......<gets off soap box and stomps off.... >


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Everyone

We have just started our 2nd cycle of Donoe egg IVF (donor started stimms yesterday) and I found regarding our 1st cycle as a "trial run" made the neg. result a bit easier to handle.  We were fortunate enough that the donor wanted to donate for us again - so they know how her body responds to teh drugs - adn they are going to increase them this time.

We only got 4 eggs last time - and only one frtilised normally - so we didn't hold out much hope for 1st cycle from the start - but feeling more positive about this one.

I have also found this cycle a bit easier, as I know whats going on and what to expect.  A lot more relaxed.  

Wishing everyone well.

Carol
xxx


----------



## blondiflops (Aug 4, 2005)

I wonder if the reason its not as sucessful 1st time is that clinics are giving people the minimum amount of drugs  

Surely they would know from your fsh levels etc , how much to give and veiw each case differently ?

I suppose if you respond well to the drugs on the 1st attempt then you have a good a chance as any attempt ?

Good luck to everyone  

Blondiflops


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I have to have top dose of Puregon cos of high FSH - the drugs alone are £2,500!!!  So can't afford to have 2nd & 3rd goes!

My cousin & his wife had a baby from their 1st ivf & they had severe MF & FF problems! They had 3 subsequent attempts for a sibling & all failed!

I've also heard of a couple who had 10 goes & got twins on 10th go!!!!  So statistics are pretty meaning less really!

Also, the statistics are of people with an enormous range of different problems (& in some cases ages) so it's not v easy to compare them with your own situation.

Good luck - it's v difficult to stay positive but if you don't put yourself through this then you'll never know "what might have been"!

Really hoping you get a healthy BFP!

Love Jessxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Joolz64 (Jun 17, 2005)

When I had my initial consultation with my doctor, I asked him was there any truth in IVF being more successful after the first go, and he said, no, IVF is usually MORE successful on the first try.  He must have given me some positive vibes as it did work for us on our first go and my little miracle will be 2 next week!


----------



## bluebelle (Apr 26, 2005)

Please, please keep positive, IVF has worked for me first time.  I had a positive blood test on Wednesday and the good news hasnt yet sunk in.  Im going to wake up from a lovely dream in a minute.

We were told by our Consultant that the first cycle has greater probability of working because it's a fresh cycle.

I hope this goes some way towards reassuring you.

Good Luck and don't give up, you've come so far already
xxxx


----------



## sugar puff (Sep 20, 2005)

my friend had twins on her first go,and i know another couple who got bfp on 1st go  
but i know what you mean,i think i shall be shocked   if i get a bfp 1st time,but everybody keeps telling me to be positive,i'm almost afraid of building myself up for a fall though,but the mind is a very powerful thing and i am now feeling a lot more positive than a few days ago      
          i do believe that there is little point in worrying about things that you can't change,and put your energy into positive things that you can do-healthy diet,vitamins,minerals etc,        good luck hun
                                                  carlene


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks to all of you for your replies, support and positive vibes...... i feel much better about this cycle.. what will be will be... as you have said be positive... so thats what im going to do..

Good luck to all of you...... fingers crossed and sending you all  

your all just so


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi, iv got my 1st scan today on day 7 of stimming so will see how well follies are doing today for first time, im quite nervous! question is....what size can i expect them to be? my consultant did tell me last week but i really cannot remember! also, what would be a good number?  many thanks sarah...xxx


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Sarah
I think everyone is different.  I remember my first scan (2mths ago), showing about8-10 follies all around 5-8 in size.
I went on to have 17 mature follies on ec day, which was great as i was on the egg sharing scheme.
Hope it all goes well for you and that you keep safe and well through the treatment.
Good luck
Sally


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi thanks for your reply sally its really useful, as i dont really know what to expect. i know consultant said that they should be about 12mm on fridays scan but thats really all i know, not sure what would be a good number, i guess il soon find out as got scan at 3pm! i will post here later with the outcome! many thanks sarah...xxx

ps. many congratulations on your pregnancy, how exciting to be twins! best wishes xxx


----------



## sarah louise (May 1, 2005)

hi, well iv had scan and iv got 20+ follies at mo, some 15mm, 14mm, 12mm and the rest still growing! had merional reduced, got another scan on friday and e/c will be early next week! no wonder iv got such an ache in my lower tummy! each ovary is currently about 4cm wide!  xxx


----------



## hayleyclayton (Jan 10, 2006)

olor=pink][/color] hi everyone due to start ivf this month it has been very useful reading everybodys messages. i am due to start down reg nxt week. Is there any advice anyone can give as new at this. Thanks and i wish everyone every sucessxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi

I am also new to IVF and hopefully will have my down reg injection on Friday.  Good luck with your treatment.

Sorry but I am unable to give you any advice, but I am sure there is some one out there who can.


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi there. Why don't both of you join us on Jan/Feb cycle buddies. Lots down-regging there. 
Here's the link
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44953.0.html


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi there,

Im having my first IVF aswell  I got egg collection tomorow   

All the advice i can give is just take it easy if you can, ive been lucky and been off work all the way through the tx.


Take care and all the best 

Alison xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Alison good luck tomorrow


----------



## visnjak (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Good luck with your IVF, there is nothing to it, i put it off by having two IUI's first...the doctor told me to go straight for IVF so did the nurse, they can see what they are dealing with...I can't say my result was what i wanted to hear but tha'ts life, had to try it to find out why.  Don;t worry just eat on time, take the injections when instructed and you will be fine.


----------



## hayleyclayton (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for your advice. One nurse advised to try a couple of iui but after speaking to another nurse at the clinic she advised would be better to do ivf. although i am scared i have decided it the best option to go straight to ivf  so am starting this month. I hope everyones treatments go well love Hayleyx


----------



## paps (Oct 30, 2006)

Am now well into 2ww. Now its day 6, promised I would avoid message boards and obsessive internet checking, have failed that one miserably.  Just to say that the Bristol rep med have been fantastic.  This is our 1st IVF after 15th months of 12 iuis and 1 mc on the 5th.  It's all a rollecoaster for everyone, I know. God the 2ww is more painful than waiting for our car to be fixed, for the kitchen to be finally finished, for that bit of guttering to be fixed again, the drain to stop becoming blocked,...(these are all the things that have been happening during the 2WW!)
Keeping positive about our 2 embryos!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi there Paps 

Welcoem to Fertility Friends  Yes, it is addictive! The love and support is fantastic and you will met some lovely people here too 

There is a thread for the Bristol girls if you are interested. here's the link to the latest posts 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67468.msg989197#msg989197

Good luck with the rest of your 2ww and beyond  

Rachel x


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi ladies

I have been for my 1st stimming scan today and I don't think the results were very promising.  I have been taking 4 amps of menapor since Monday and was on 3 before that.  Altogether I am on day 10 of stimming.

Scan showed 1 folly 15mm 1 folly 14mm and 3 at 7.5mm.  There are alot of smaller ones but they were small and she didn't measure.

Got to ring up for my blood test today. Any advice would be much appreciated.

I am having another scan on Monday and possible egg collection on Wednesday.  Is there much chance of an improvement?

It seems to be one hurdle after another.

All the best

Jo

xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Jo

Don't worry-things can change and you still have a few more days to go - a lot can happen in that time.

I was the same on my first go and nearly had to convert to IUI but, in the last day or so, my follicles just surged and grew enough so that I could go ahead with the EC.

It is one hurdle after the next and you just have to concentrate on each one as you go.

All the best!


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you Lotus flower.  That's all I needed to here. Feel better now.

All the best

Jo xxx


----------



## poolauk (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Jo,

Just to give you a bit of hope...... I was pretty much the same as you and thought it was all going to fall apart... anyway they did grow and managed to get 2 eggs at ec both fertilised but only 1 embie made it.... however it apparently was a goodin and I am now on my 2ww.... so keeping everything crossed for you.

Good Luck
Pj x


----------



## jo39 (Nov 6, 2006)

Good luck Pj

Hope it sticks.

Jo xxx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi hunny,

Things can change so quickly so try not to panic yourself and your follies.  Think    
Healthy mind healthy eggs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx dont stress babe u only need 1 xxxxxx

shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GC (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi, Can anyone tell me how long it is from when you start the ivf treatment that the eggs get taken out?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

my cycle was 6 weeks  

Good luck    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi 

from the start to e/c mine was 4wks then another 2wks until test day was 6wks like Cheesy 
Good luck
Emmaxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Obviously we all respond to the drugs differently so some ladies may need to downregulate or stimulate for longer or shorter periods but on average, from start to finish is 6 weeks.

I downregged for 13 days, stimmed for 12 days, had EC then ET and then had the 2ww...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## surferchick (Jan 20, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this board and am just about to start our 1st attempt at IVF which we're paying for (too young for nhs at 21yrs). Just got to wait for HIV and Hep blood test results which we should get next weds and then we've got our scan next fri then hopefully af a couple of days later so we can get started!!

I'm really excited but also worried bout over stimmin/cysts/BFN etc.

I got my drugs last week and am only on a low dose but I can't believe how many there are!! I'm on short protocol, do more people do the long one? 

Good luck to you all.

Surferchick xx


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi welcome to the board.

Im just starting my 2nd ivf cycle (1st one ended with bfn)

ive started down reg beginning of this week, got my scan 20th june to see how things are.
Ec due to be done 2nd July and et 4th July. Had 2 sessions with hypnotherapist this time and ive got a cd to listen to which i find very relaxing, and i feel a lot more positive this time.

Good luck and hope you get a bfp.

Nicola


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

Forgot to say that we'r also paying for our treatment due to husband having a son from previous marriage (very unfair) especially as i don't have any!!!

Nicola


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

hi i've just finished my 1st ivf BFN  having to self fund due to post code lottery!!! i felt very apprehensive too but when you get into the swing of things it doesnt seem as daunting as the waiting but it is a turmoil of emotions you have to try and be positive which isnt easy at times. I tried accupuncture during cycle and it did help and there is loads of research to say it does help to regulate hormones and stress. unfortunately you have to pay for this so cost goes up even more!!!!!

im keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope you get a BFP

anthea xxx


----------



## surferchick (Jan 20, 2007)

im startin my 1st injection 2mo and everything is starting to feel more real now!

nic68 - good luck with this cycle, hope your scan on the 20th goes ok and you get your BFP this cycle!!  

cooter - sorry to hear bout your bfn and hope you get a bfp soon  . i find the acupuncture really helps me especially with regulating my cycle.

good luck everyone 

Surferchick xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello I am away to start my very first cycle of IVF and will be starting Downregging roughly on Christmas day Merry Christmas to me   1. I am starting DR on day 21 of cycle but before I start taking drugs to start DR and after my AF I have a christmas party is it safe to drink? I have been told it is as long it is before I start any of the drugs but would like all of your opnion and 2. What is the issue with having baths as I don't have a shower and beggining to worry about this issue. 

Sarah xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Have you spoken to your clinic and asked their advice? I had similar questions and the nurses were easily able to help. On my first cycle we had the wedding of a really good friend. My nurse said that a glass of champagne wouldn't hurt but not to go overboard. That was in the middle of cycling so I doubt the odd one would hurt before.

As for the baths, I think it's the heat of the bath that can cause a problem. Really hot baths are not meant to be good for you but if you have one that isn't too hot you should be ok. 

Hope that helps. 

Cathie x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Having a few drinks before you start treatment shouldn't be a problem...you might as well enjoy yourself as once you start treatment it's best to avoid alcohol and then fingers crossed you'll get a BFP so won't be drinking for at least 9 months !!

I did have the odd glass of wine even whilst downregging but once I started stimming I stopped completely.

As for baths, some clinics advise against them, some say carry on as normal.  It's really after having EC & ET but the main thing is, if you do have a bath, then don't have it too hot....it's the heat and raising your body temperature too much that isn't ideal for the embies.  There's plenty of ladies who have had baths during 2ww, for one reason or another, so I think it really is up to personal choice but just try too have it warm, not hot.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

I din't drink at all on my first cycle but have just started my second and am still having a few glasses of wine. My consultant said that drinking (in moderation) is fine but she would advise stopping just before EC. Like Minxy I have decided this time to stop when I start stimming.

As for baths, my clinic said not to take one in the 2WW.

Snic


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi

I suppose everyone is different, but for me I decided not to drink at all during any stage of the treatment, and have not touched a drop since probably March this year (very unusual for me)!!  I was lucky enough to get a BFP on the 1st attempt of IVF and personally, I think that had a lot to do with how prepared my body was at the time - I stopped drinking in advance, had loads of Acupuncture, ate really well etc and probably felt the best I had felt in months before starting treatment.

On the subject of baths during the 2WW I did have them, as they made me feel really relaxed - I was told just to be sensible and to have warm baths as opposed to hot baths!

Good luck with your journey - With love, Carrie XX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Carrie Grant said:


> I suppose everyone is different, but for me I decided not to drink at all during any stage of the treatment, and have not touched a drop since probably March this year (very unusual for me)!! *I was lucky enough to get a BFP on the 1st attempt of IVF and personally, I think that had a lot to do with how prepared my body was at the time * - I stopped drinking in advance, had loads of Acupuncture, ate really well etc and probably felt the best I had felt in months before starting treatment.


Hi Carrie

It's fantastic that you got a BFP on your first IVF, and I agree that preparing your body is a good thing. However, we always try to eat organic, I've beeing having regular acupuncture for over 2 years and have done the no drinking, the cutting down on drinking and also the having the occasional drink (although after getting yet another BFN I tend to have a fair few drinks !!).....unfortunately, after 3 fresh IVFs and 2 FETs and still no BFP (although both FETs were chemical pregnancies), I've come to realise that sometimes we have to do what we feel comfortable with...after all, there are 1000's of women who have a drink (and worse) and still manage to get pg. Saying that, with our first IVF I tried to do everything possible to make it work so completely understand what you're saying.....maybe after 5 x IVF/FET cycles I'm just more "relaxed" about it (although still try to do as much of the "right" thing as possible, just not so obsessed about it !) 

It really is down to personal choice though and think the best thing is to get as much info as possible and make an informed choice based 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Natasha

Thanks for your post.  I totally agree that it's a personal choice, and I would never be arrogant enough to say that not drinking was the reason we got our BFP.  However, for me it just was the right thing to do.  I have Crohn's Disease also, and by not drinking and doing all of the other things I done, I think that had a positive impact on the Crohn's, which in turn made me feel better.  I know there are millions of ladies out there who do everything they can to ensure a successful outome, and it still doesn't work (my Cousin included on 3 attempts).  I agree with you in that if I had BFN after BFN I would need a drink!!!

Good luck with everything - with love, Carrie XX


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just to add my 2 pence worth!  

On the bath front the other thing that you need to be careful about following ec and et is that you are apparently at a greater risk of infection due to having been opened up and prodded around etc down there! So that is another reason for not sitting in the bath according to my clinic.

On the doing all you can to help. THere are many of us who are stupidly healthy and relaxed now and still no luck. I would say that for general health you should be as healthy as possible and relax as much as possible. but for tx, you must live with yourself and your own choices so in general don't do anything that could give you cause to regret at a later stage. If you have a negative or even a mc one tends to look at yourself and see if there is anything you can blame. If you think that having a drink early on is fine then ok, go with it but if you think you might regret it later then go without. Life is too short for regrets. THere are so many things that are out of our control, don't let those things that are cause you any grief!

Well there you go me dears....my words of wisdom!   I would never tell anyone what to do and so there's not much point in me telling you what I do. All I do know is that so much of it is in the lap of the Gods or up to chance or whatever you believe in that all we can really do is our best....whatever that may be.

GOod luck to all you lovely ladies

Minow x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Minow said:


> Life is too short for regrets. THere are so many things that are out of our control, don't let those things that are cause you any grief!
> 
> Well there you go me dears....my words of wisdom!  I would never tell anyone what to do and so there's not much point in me telling you what I do. All I do know is that so much of it is in the lap of the Gods or up to chance or whatever you believe in that all we can really do is our best....whatever that may be.


I completely agree with you Minow. 

Take care
Natasha xx

PS... re the baths, we were also told about the higher risk of infection following EC/ET....same goes for spas, jacuzzis and swimming (pools or sea !)


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Mx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thought i would add my thoughts

on all cycle apart from the last one i did not touch a drop on booze from start dr til the end!

last cycle i did have a couple of glasses of wine at the dr stage.
i don't drink much anymore so this is no longer a problem....

i wouldn't drink while stimming as i know i would blame myself if something went wrong

as for baths totally fine all the way through my clinc say, just not hot after et, saying that i still opted for a shower in the 2ww just incase.


you must do what you feel is right for you,i wouldn't do it if you will later regret it


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

hello to all,
I'm fairly new to the site and have been finding it soooooooooooo helpfull.  We went for our first IVF consultation to discuss our options after a second BFN with stimulated iui. We are going to hopefully start in May after having a break somewhere hot!!!!. We have been advised to have the pill first and then to start on buserelin on day 17 for about three weeks in order to down regulate From what  understand this is to clear my system before then starting on puregon as we did before.  Then we have been given info about ICSI and also about assisted hatching!!!!  The consultant was so lovely and i roared my eyes out despite promising myself that  would be calm and collected!!!!!  I even found myself apologising in advance if I messed up the clinics results!!!! Anyway after the insemination I then go back on that delightfull drug progesterone!!!!  Fingers crossed for a BFP this time  I feel that because of reading up on everything prior to the appointment I was able to ask all the questions that I needed to, so thankyou all.  I'm feeling a Little apprehensive about the false menopause aspect but other than that I feel excited and positive and I know that after this break we will be ready to try again and will be Strong enough to support each other through this.  I know its early to say but i have a good feeling and am feeling better and stronger each day after our last BFN.
Good luck and positive thoughts to all out there ttc 
Love amyclare xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi amyclare

Welcome to Fertility Friends  So glad you found us and have found us so helpful, that's great! 

We have a Cycle Buddies board where you will find others either about to start or actually undergoing treatment right now. It's a great place to share your experiences with others in exactly the same position as you. Every one supports each other through the good and bad times that this rollercoaster brings with it. There isn't an active chat thread yet for May/June but there is a thread where others are starting to post if they are starting in May. Here's the link to it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133634.15

I am sure there'll be lots of other people joining as time moves forward to May 

Also, which clinic are you at? There may be an active chat thread for it. If you let me know I will have a look for you. 

Good luck with your upcoming treatment  Please shout if you need anything and I will help as much as I can 

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome 

Rachel's already left you a really good link to the cycle buddies...I can highly recommend joing the relevant cycle buddies for when you start treatment...it's great to have the advise and support of others going through what you are at exactly the same time.

You may also be interested in this info on IVF and egg collection...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/88/3/

Where are you having treatment as you may find there is already an active running thread for ladies there ?

Wishing you lots of luck...and fingers crossed you're 1st time lucky 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Amyclare,

We'll be going through our first IVF in May too, after 8 failed IUIs. I'll join you over in the cycle buddies thread.

Minty
xxx


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Everyone

It os 4 years almost sonec i have been on this site on a regular basis, My son is now nearly three! But since him I have had another 4 m/c and decided that it is now of never. I am always the sone who asks all the questions ! I am on 2 ampules and have 6 folicles that look like they might be ok - I am insure of the numbers they are looking for  - anyone can run me through that would be great  - I have a re-scan on mon with view to egg collection on weds - very excited but nervous too!

PS is it normal to get really bloated !
TC
Dawn


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome back to FF 

Sorry to hear of your mc's  having had several early mc's I can understand how heartbreaking it can be.

6 follicles sounds fine   When you say you're on 2 amps...what drugs are you actually being prescribed ?  You don't mention how old you are or where you're having treatment ?  You may find there is already an active running thread for ladies at same hospital.

You may find at your scan tomorrow that you have a few more follicles but don't worry if you've not.

Was your son born naturally or through another fertility treatment ?

Good luck for tomorrow and fingers crossed for some juicy eggs on Wednesday 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Dawn

I remember you when I was cycling back in October 2004   Welcome back hun  
How the time had flown!  

6 follicles is great   Yes, it is normal to get bloated. Keep drinking plenty of water. You may have a surprise at your scan today and have a few more follicles. It's amazing what a couple more days stimming can do   If not then the ones you have will have grown nicely ready for your ec on Wednesday.

Good Luck Dawn    

Rachel x


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Rachel 

Thank you for your welcome back message - I Had a son in Aug 2005 through Clomid but since have had 4 m/c  - so the time has come for IVF

I had my E/c today and they got 10 eggs from 6 follies so really pleased.

You two are lovely  - congrats, life is never the same!!!!

Thank you again  - hopefully I can make ti to 2ww again and be successful 

Take Care

Dawn


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

I already replied to you on March/April cyclers but well done on getting plenty juicey eggs...and good luck for fertilisation.

We had EC today too so we're at same stage.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Natasha

Hope you got some greta news today - I will catch up in cycle buddies - can't keep up with the different rooms

Take it easy 
Dawn


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Dawn 

Well done on the 10 eggs    

Good luck for the next few days and beyond    

Love, Rachel xxxxx


----------



## Niksie (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

i'm on day 6 of my supression injections and i was wondering if anyone else is having any side effects.
Would love a chat.

 x


----------



## Lyns (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi

Yeah I'm in the same boat! I'm on my first IVF treatment too and on day 5 of my injections! I'm feeling a wee bit different this time in comparison to the IUI treatments I have had done! I'm absoloutly shattered plus I wouldn't say I felt ill - I just don't feel myself - Feeling quite hormonal! I'm so excited about the whole thing I can't sleep at night though - so that might be the reason I'm so tired! 

What hospital are you attending?


----------



## Niksie (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Lyn nice to talk to you,

I'm currently attending Hammersmith Hsp which one are you?.  Wow you're feeling like that too, i thought it was just me.. 
I've been feeling really hormonal, very emotional and really surprisingly negative which is really strange as i have been excited about this for months!!!  Tired and bloated i think is the norm.  

Are you on Buserlin? I thought the injections would be hard but they're not are they!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Welcome to FF 

Can I suggest that you join the Cycle buddies thread for April/May as you'll find lots of others currently going through treatment that are chatting on that thread and you'll be able to get lots of help and support on a daily basis as you go through your treatments: Click Here Here's a useful guide on how to get the best from the cycle buddies area: Click Here

*Niksie*- you might also find it helpful to join in with the Hammersmith girls on the IVF board  Click Here 

*Lyns*- not sure which clinic you are at but most of the clinic have their own chat threads on the site so if you let me know where you are I can direct you to there if you want to join in.

Best wishes to you both for your treatments   

Maz x (FF moderator)


----------



## Niksie (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Maz,

Thank you so much for the advice and links.  I have joined the Hammersmith Hospital thread and am just waiting for some replys.

I saw that you had 3 goes, that must have been very hard at times.  Good on you for keep trying and your little one looks adorable!

Thanks again,

Niksie x


----------



## Lisalnr (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi
THis is my first post, so excuse me i dont know all the abbreviations !!! 
I am 40 years old and have been trying to get pregnant now for 10 years.  
I am currently with ARGC - This is my first cycle of IVF.  I was previously registered with Barts but the treatment was abandoned prior to EC as my eggs were too small.  
I have POS (i know some of the abbreviations  )
I am on my 12th day of stimmulation with ARGC - had a blood test every morning at 7.30 am and they call me in the afternoon with my required treatment.  I started off on 600mls of Fostimon each evening for 5 days and this was then reduced to 450 Fostomon ( i am waiting for them to call me for my treatment this evening).
I had a scan on day 7 and there was only 3 eggs there, all quiet small, so i am a little anxious as to what is going on.
Will more eggs appear on my next scan or is that it ? - How long do they take to grow? - If responding please bear in mind that i am a first timer so i am unsure of the abbreviations - i am sure it will come iwth time - thank you


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Lisa - welcome to FF.

Have you not had a scan since day 7?  I am only on my second cycle, but after the first scan my clinic scanned me every other day so I could see how the follicles were growing each time I went.  

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Lisalnr (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi
Thanks for responding to my post.

No i haven't had another scan but the clinic keep calling me back for daily bloodtests.  I can only assume they are monitoring my bloods and waiting for them to reach a certain point before they call me back in - but i don't know what they are monitoring - it is all so confusing.

You dint really get a chance to speak to a DR at the clinic unless you make an appointment and then also pay £100.  It is doubtful we would get an appointment now anyway, it would probably take a week.

x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hmmm - well it's possible that your follicles have grown, and it's possible that there are more than 3, but without a scan who knows?  (I'm no expert - I can only go on what happened to me).  Can you call the nurses and ask for clarification?  I know how daunting it all is and I ended up in tears at nearly every scan last time because I was responding so badly (only one follicle really!) and I didn't know if I would get to EC (egg collection).  Some clinics will abandon the cycle with only three follicles, whereas my clinic don't.  If I were you, I would call the nurses and ask them basically what you have asked here and what is going on.  I know it's nerve-wracking, but one thing I have learnt is that it is YOUR body and the worse feeling is to feel you are not in control.  I'm sure they'd be happy to explain things.

let me know how you get on   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Lisalnr (Apr 12, 2010)

Your right - i am going to do it now !
Thanks for the chat - i will let you know how i get on


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Lisa - It is possible that more follicles (the eggs are inside the follicles) will appear, but as you were on a high dose to start with I am presuming that you were not expected to produce many eggs? Am I correct? Please remember it is quality over quantity every time, the blood test is probably measuring your oestrogen level as this can relate back to whether the follicles actually contain eggs. I am surprised they haven't at least done one more scan but I know the ARGC are meant to be very good with poor responders (not many other clinics do daily blood tests) so I am sure they know what they are doing. Have you posted on the ARGC thread to ask questions of other ladies cycling there? (link attached below there are quite a few threads so have a look and see which is the most active)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=210.0


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Driver - I meant to explain about the E2 levels being linked with eggs being in the follies and forgot!! 

And if ARGC are used to poor responders, then I wouldn't think they would abandon the cycle, but hopefully by calling them Lisa, you will know what they're thinking is.


----------



## Lisalnr (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for your replies.

I have a scan tomorrow now (followed by ANOTHER blood test) - so we will see.  My husband is coming with me this time and he is a little more forceful than me so hopefully he will get to the bottom of it all - i just find it so overwhelming !

Thanks again 
x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Lisa - well done for phoning, please let us know how you get on with your scan. Make sure you write a list of questions before your appoinment as they do tend to tryt o rush you through these things and I then walk out and remember questions i was going to ask too late.    

Gia2 - nice to "see" you here


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Well done Lisa!  Good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on.  I have a scan tomorrow too so here's some      for us both.

 Driver - nice to see you too


----------



## Lisalnr (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, i have had my scan & blood test.

I am a little more optomistic now.  The follicules have grown - i have one at 12 and another at 10 and other smaller ones - the Dr said the cycle wont be abandoned, they will persist.  I am having no side effects from the drugs so the only hardship is getting to Harley Street for 7.30 am every morning and then having a mad dash home (as i work from home the majority of the time - normally only go into London once a week or fortnight to sign paperwork and print stuff off) - i am trying to stay under the radar at work at present, so that when it comes to crunch time i wont feel guilty having so much time off work. 

The Dr things it could be another week or so of daily injections (450 Fostimon) and then my morning injection of Cetrotide.

I am drinking my 2 litres of water a day - 1 litre of milk and eating loads of chicken / eggs etc for protein.  I heard pineapple juice is good too - is this correct?

Thanks for all your support ladies - it is lovely to hear back from you all.


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Lisa - great news on your scan. Pineapple juice (not from concentrate) is good for getting your lining nice and thick ready for ET, brazil nuts as well are recommended.

Let us know how you get on next week


----------



## Nubia (Apr 24, 2010)

I have been injecting Menopur for 11 days and have my third scan for this week tomorrow. Egg collection is scheduled for Monday. 

I am so anxious and cant take my mind off this. Is anyone feeling the same?


----------



## Jules18080 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Nubia

I felt exactly the same my ET is in a couple of hoursxx 

Good luck and let us know how you get on xx

Jules


----------



## Nubia (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Jules, 

Good luck for today with your ET. Hope it all goes well and you get a BFP in 2weeks.


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Nubia,
my ec is Monday too at Essex and Herts.  I'm soo excited, nervous and everything inbetween!  Just think in a couple of weeks we could be pregnant.

Is this your first time?  It's our one and only time as we are self funded and can't afford anymore   .

Good luck for Monday.  I'm due in at 10.45.

Lisa


----------



## Nubia (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Lisa,

I am due in for 9.30 on Monday, it's our first time and i am really praying it is successful.

It's been a roller coaster but as the crucial days draw closer i am feeling very positive. 
Keeping fingers crossed for both of us.  

Nubia


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Nubia,
how did you get on?  Mine went well yesterday and they got 11 eggs.  However, they've rung me today to say only 4 have fertilised and that is a bit on the low side.  I only need one, so I am keeping my fingers crossed.

Feel a bit tender today and tearful.  How are you feeling?
Lisa


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Nubia
My 1st ivf cycle too and I had EC yesterday, how did you go, how are you feeling today.  I was sore yesterday but a bit better today, just keeping it chilled today as much as poss, awaiting the big call and really pretty nervous about that.  We'd been told only on good follie and maybe 2 to grow but in the end we got 4 eggs which we were so chuffed with.  I dont know the quality tho and am just praying now for a good phone call in a few hours.

Thinking of you.  Good luck!!!

  Bestbean


----------



## Nubia (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 

EC went well yesterday, though still a bit sore so taking it easy today. They got 6 eggs and am still awaiting the call from clinic.

Lisa,

I think 4 fertilised eggs is  really good. Well done girl!


Best bean,

I am positive we will get good news soon.

The wait is nerve racking but am trying to keep busy by doing some work from home.


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi bestbean and Nubia,
gosh your clinics keep you waiting.  Mine rung at 9 on the dot, thank God!  Good luck and let us know how you get on!
Lisa


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Ladies
I got ONE!!  Im really pleased, I know more would have been better but I'd had just one leading follie anyway, so I think this is meant to be??
ET is tomorrow at 1.45 and Ive just spoken to my acupuncturist and booked an appointment for 1st thing tmrw and again when I get back.  I've only got one embie so might as well give it the best chance I can.
Im thinking of you, good luck and lots of love
xxx


----------



## Nubia (Apr 24, 2010)

Just rang the clinic as waiting was driving me nuts. 4 fertilised eggs thank God!

ET provinsionally booked for Thursday.

Best bean,

Can i suggest you ring your clinic if you haven't heard from them as mine the long wait down to backlog of calls they needed to make. 

Nubia


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

Hooray!  Glad we all got some.  I haven't been given a date re ET yet.  I'm hoping to go to blasto stage although my clinic says it doesn't make any difference.  Good luck everyone


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

Morning all,
Had a call this morning to say that all 4 are growing but 2 are very slow growers and they don't think they will make it.  That leaves 2 good growers and ET is today!  Very nervous/excited.  Bit sad that it didn't go to blasto stage but clinic said it is all good.  Fingers crossed!

Good luck all, let us know when your ET is.
Lisa


----------



## Nubia (Apr 24, 2010)

Good luck dearie,hope it goes well. I am keeping my fingers crossed and praying for you.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

Right, 2 are in safe and sound.  They are still going to grow the other 2 to see if they can be frozen, but they don't think it is likely.  But I'm more than happy with 2.

They even gave me a picture of the 2 embryos before they were placed inside.  How nice is that?

How are you both getting on?


----------



## Nubia (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi dear, 

You are now officially PUPO! Wow,how exciting.

I am back at work today with my very fantastic and supportive colleagues.

The clinic should be ringing me tomorrow to let us know whether we should come in for ET tomorrow or hopefully we get to blasto stage and do ET on Saturday. I am thinking of acupuncture just before ET but its a bit tricky not knowing for certain when ET will be. 

Did your DH go with you today? I am thinking of going in alone for ET if it turns out to be tomorrow as DH has to work.


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Nubia,
I went in with my OH.  But to be honest I kind of wished he wasn't there.  He just lovingly stroked my shoulder while the doctor had his head between my legs!  Its so embarrassing.  Definitely ok to go it alone.  Had a really good nurse as well who was full of supportive comments.  Nice to see the embryos on the screen - that was quite touching.
Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

Well done Dozy Mare, 2 in, how exciting!!  Hope your feeling good today, have you got some time off work?  My little one got popped in yesterday too, it was amazing seeing it on the screen, makes it very real.  DH did come with me, I was pleased, we had a giggle while we were waiting and the journey for me is over an hour to clinic, so it was worth it but he does stress a little, ruining my chilled calm.  Good luck Nubia hope it all goes well today or tmrw xx


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Bestbean,
glad yours went in as well.  What clinic are you under?  

The only thing lacking from my clinic (Essex and Herts) was any sort of after care.  I mean it was 'egg transfer' and then off.  No sit down to tell us what to do and what not to do.  They didn't even chat about the dangers of transferring 2 embryos - ie: twins.  It kind of just felt, well we've had your money now off you go.

There's definitely no diginity in IVF.  When I think of what this procedure entails, you've got to be certain about doing it!

Good luck with yours.  Let us know how you get on.  I can test on 15th.

Nubia - how you doing?


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

Dozy Mare I was at Liverpool Womens Hospital, I hear what your saying about no dignity!!  I would have thought you'd have had some consultation regarding 2 embys, I thought they should ask you if you wanted it but don't worry its great that they're in there.  

I was sent off with a leaflet and a hug!  The leaflet just gave some do's and donts so let me know if you want me to let you know what they say.  Just relax and be good to yourself.

Im struggling with the progesterone i think, bad tummy!  Hopefully this settles down.  I can test on the 17th, it cant come soon enough.....


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

ah, its the progesterone that causes that!  I've had a sore tummy since EC.  I wasn't sure if it just felt sore or was actually upset.  I actually feel really bloated.  Funny thing is I am currently on a diet.  I measured my waist at the start of the diet and I have lost around a stone but I measured my waist yesterday and I am 2 inches bigger!  I am convinced it is something to do with either EC or progesterone.  I did check all the side effects and this wasn't mentioned though.  Strange, but glad I am not the only one!
Lisa


----------



## Nubia (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Woke up feeling very tired today.Then got a call from the embryologist saying all 4 embies were growing  & asking us to come in so we could discuss the options of ET today or going to blastocyst.

Two embies are in the 8 cell stage and definitely qualify for blastocyst and the other two at 7 cell stage with good chances of further developing.

After much discussions, the doctor recommended we come back for ET on Saturday. 

I am kind of glad it did not happen today as i am still very tired though cant figure out why.

Also i now have a chance to do acupuncture just before ET on Saturday

Happy to hear its all going well with you.


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

That is brilliant news Nubia.  Keep everything crossed (except your legs!).  Good luck for Saturday. 
Lisa


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

Thats great news Nubia, they sound like they're all doing really well and I think either option would have been good.

I'm not surprised your tired, its been a hard week, eh!  Drug, appointments, worry, excited its got to take its toll.

Good luck tomorrow, you'll be fine, its exciting!!

Lisa, I shouldn't worry about your tum, I was trying to watch my weight too but its just gone out of the window this week, I think we have more important things to concentrate on, Ive tried a few cups of peppermint tea, its supposed to help with bloating and I quite like it anyway.

I suppose good luck to us all. Lots of love  and keep up the good work xxx


----------



## Nubia (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are fine and feeling positive. Went for ET yesterday, 2 blastos transferred.Now for the 2ww.

Any tips on do'sand dont's during this period? 

Back at work on Wednesday (work in an office so i think it should be okay).


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Nubia,
congratulations.  Now just keep everything crossed.  As for do's and don'ts I haven't a scooby!  But I do remember one piece of advice I found on here and that is to treat yourself like you are already pregnant, so don't do anything you wouldn't do if you were pregnant.  Hope that helps!
Lisa


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Nubia and Lisa
I had a little sheet to bring home with me and its pretty much as Lisa said, which is treat yourself as if you are pregnant; you know if your tired rest, don't lift heavy things, dont bath, shower ideally, don't drink alchohol, don't eat pate and unpasteurised cheese, don't drink coffee and less tea more water, don't eat cured meats like palma ham (but I'm I bit confused about that and does that mean bacon??) relax, think positive....I dont have the sheet with me so if Ive missed anything I'll let you know.
Hope your both feeling well and positive.  I wasn't one before but seem to have become a bit of a hippy!  They say positive visualisation helps and relaxation technique, so I'm now all for that.  I'm back in work today but taking it easy behind my desk.
Good luck, when are you going to do you tests?


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Bestbean,
I didn't get a sheet!  Never mind - I guess it's pretty much common sense.  Bit difficult not lifting anything when you've got a toddler mind.  

I'm to do my test on Monday 15th.  When I've been pregnant before (naturally) it took a week past my period due date before the test was positive, so I hope I haven't got to wait a week longer!

When are you doing your test?  

Good luck all!
Lisa
x


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey girls

Hope you're doing well.  

I get what you say about lifting Lisa, but more difficult for you, just take it as easy as you can.

Yes, I'm supposed to be testing on the 15th too, I'm not sure if I can wait that long!  I know some of the testing kits say you can do it earlier but I'm just fighting with myself as to how long I can hold off.  We're going away this weekend and I'm wondering whether to do it around then.  We're going to see the Gorillaz so little emby better like bass!!

I'm having a bit of a hard ride the last coupe of days, I've been really positive up till now but back at work and feeling low, keep crying and worrying about pains and cramps, I thinks its because maybe now I'm back at work I'm not being pampered, I'm just being spoilt  !!

Anyway hope your doing well.  lol


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Bestbean,
I know what you mean about being positive etc.  I've kind of decided that it hasn't worked for me.  I'm going from the angle that if I prepare for the worst then I may get good news. 

Last time I was pregnant I knew before the test because I had severe nausea, but nothing yet.  I know each pregnancy is different and we all look for signs that aren't actually present yet.

As for cramping etc - I was getting that too.  But I think it was more to do with having a sore stomach due to ec.  Since I've been taking the antibiotics it has cleared up.

If I were you I'd wait to do the pregnancy test.  If it shows up negative it might ruin your weekend.  Mind you - if it's positive it might make your weekend!

How you doing Nubia?

Lisa


----------



## Nubia (Apr 24, 2010)

My test is not until 20th Nov. I am having mild period like pains in my lower left abdomen and not sure what it means.

Its seems everywhere i turn these days, its baby related talk/stuff. Went shopping on Sunday and got a voucher at the till for £1 off next purchase of pampers. DH says its because i am smelling of babies and we had a good laugh.

Reading John Grisham's "The confession" and the suspense has helped me keep sane.

I think its best to test on the 15th, this way you are sure of the result and will avoid any possible panic which an incorrect result may cause.

Praying and staying positive. ( Seem to be eating a lot though   )


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi all,
felt really emotional today, not sure why.  I guess it is because d-day is drawing closer (15th).  I am leaving it right until the last minute (Sunday) to buy the pregnancy test as I don't want to tempt fate.

Today there was a little discolouration on the tissue after a wee.  Not blood in colour, but not normal either.  I am trying to keeping my spirits up but what with feeling emotional as well - it's not going too good!

Fingers crossed I was just over examining the tissue!

How's everyone else doing?

Nubia - hows the pains?  I got lots of them initially but nothing recently.


----------



## Nubia (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Lisa, 

Its alright to feel emotional.We are dealing with a lot and we must never forget to give ourselves some credit and have a good cry every now and then.

I felt very bloated through out yesterday and by bed time my tummy felt very heavy like AF was on its way.I find that praying helps though and i woke up very early this morning praying and reaffirming God's promises regarding conception and safe delivery. If you like, i can send you the passages.

Also had a brownish discolouration of the tissue 2 days ago,put it down to implantation. 

You are almost there love,try just think that 3 days from now you will know for a fact.   

Keeping fingers crossed for you all the way.


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

Hiya Ladies
I had a dreadful day yesterday, I was convinced that AF was on her way and was beside myself, I was also working from home so just making myself worse.  I lucky I had an acupuncture appointment in the afternoon and she really calmed me down and put things into perspective.  Ive not been sleeping either and i think that makes it worse.
I feel a little lighter today, more positive, and hopeful, I suppose also resigned to whatever will be will be too, we cant change things now.
I went to the shop today and looked at tests but resisted the temptation.
I seem to be worrying about every feeling and then when they're not there I worry, I had huge boobs, so I was convinced it was AF, they've gone down today, so now i think its because I'm not pregnant, perhaps the weekend will take our minds off it.
I think your right Nubia, a little colour could really be implantation, heres praying!  
Lisa, I'm sure you'll be fine, the progesterone seems to be making everything a little 'different' I find, I'm sure its just one of those days, nervous because d-day is so close,    Its exciting that you'll be testing soon!!  and your so right to not buy a test yet and tempt yourself. 
Thinking of you both and sending you     and     that we have really happy news very soon!!
Take care and have a good chilled weekend!


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Ladies.  What will be, will be and worrying won't change that.

Good luck everyone and have nice relaxed weekends.
Lisa


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

Morning all,
Friday night started to get period pains.  I was very depressed.  Sure enough, Saturday morning it seemed as if AF had begun.  This changed to brown spotting and I think it has stopped.  There was definitely pink blood there though.  Nothing since.  Did pregnancy test this morning and it was negative.  

Now I don't know whether the blood was due to implantation bleeding or my period starting.  It would have been on day 12 which seems a little late for implantation bleeding.

When I have been pregnant before all the tests I did showed negative until a week after AF was due.  So I guess there is still a chance.

The only signs I have are really itchy boobs!  They've been sore since I started taking the progesterone so that is no indication, but they are really itchy today.

Bestbean, have you tested today?


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Lisa

Im not testing until Wednesday, and Im not buying a kit until tmrw night, so I wont be tempted.

Dont be dishearted by a negative yet, are you due to have a blood test?  As you said, Ive read a lot of ladies on here saying that theyve had BFP even thought the tests haven't shown it; and its taken a couple of weeks past to show the levels on a test.  

Ive also been reading from here that all those cramping feelings are to do with the progesterone.  I have to be a bit graphic sorry and say Im getting quite a bit of cramping but Im also having a few bowel problems, which Im hoping isn't AF but the progesterone too.

Are you working today Lisa, or doing something that can take your mind off it.

Good luck, keep positive, thinking of you!


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Bestbean,
Yes I had bowel issues as well, which I put down to the progesterone.  But these were definitely period like pains.  However, I am keeping slightly up beat, because to be honest I did all my crying at the weekend because I was convinced AF was here.  Now it doesn't appear to be it still gives me hope.

I didn't buy my test until the day before either - just to avoid temptation.  I'll keep you posted on any progress.  I am at work today which is great as I will be busy.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

Good luck and keep positive, it sounds like good news to me!!  Yes I'll let you know how I get on, just need to keep myself busy till Wednesday, it is do my nut in


----------



## Nubia (Apr 24, 2010)

Morning Ladies, 

The weekend saw my emotions all over the place and i finally broke down and had a good cry yesterday morning.I am also not sleeping and getting the cramps on and off.

Lisa, if AF has stopped, i think it indicates good news. I have read some women have a proper AF(for 2-3 days) even when pregnant.

I bought my test kit last Friday though am not supposed to be testing till Saturday. I am however thinking of testing 3 days earlier as i had day 6 blasts transferred and have read that hcg should be enough to indicate results 12 days after.

I pray it will all be good news in the end.


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Nubia,
yes my emotions are all over the place too.  I think it is the emotional aspect of IVF that makes you think twice about having it again, not all the pain and inconvenience. 

When I thought at the weekend that it was all over I actually felt like I had miscarried as I knew there were 2 embryos placed in me.  So it was all very sad and I had a whole day of grieving.  So now I am half prepared for the worst, I've done my crying, so if it is bad news I know I can cope.

It is a fine line between testing early and testing on the date.  All I would say is that if you test early, is it going to ruin that day, perhaps unneccessarily?  When waiting until the right day might mean the difference between getting a negative result and getting a positive result.

Good luck, whatever you decide!


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Nubia

I think it would be tempting but I had some good advise from my mum.  She thought that whatever the result comes out as if you test early, you wont believe.  If it says negative, you'll think your levels maybe not be high enough to show and if it says positive, which would be great, you'd still test on the proper day to check.... its up to you but if you test on the right day at least you'll trust it a but more     There, thats my police work done.

I think mid way through your emotions get the better if you, I'm sorry you had a tough time.  Its frustration and hormonal and just a really tiring, your mind playing tricks and reading every sign.  I hope your feeling a little better today, try and stay positive, it will help your body and your mind.  Worrying is such a negative emotion.  Today I'm not so emotional and just a little resigned, maybe even a bit depressed because testing day is coming so close and whatever result comes it'll be the end of the 1st go of IVF.

Take care of yourself and keep positive


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi All,
bleeding began again last night and this morning period has definitely arrived.  So it's all over for me.  Trouble is I had to really twist my other half's arm to do IVF so I don't think he will do it again.  My mum has said she will lend me as much as I need (bless her) but I don't think I could go through this that often.

I am now thinking perhaps I should investigate Clomid.  I don't ovulate regularly but did when the NHS did their tests on me.  I think I probably ovulate around every 3 or 4 month.  Another avenue to explore.

Anyway best of luck to the rest of you.  The law of averages suggest that we should get at least one positive!


----------



## Nubia (Apr 24, 2010)

Am so sorry to hear your news hun. Dont beat yourself too much about it though.

I hear that you are likely to have more kids if you had one before,exploring clomid sounds a great idea and who knows you might change your mind about trying ivf again with your mum's kind offer.


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry Lisa, Stupid AF!!  .  I hope you're not too down, try and keep positive and think that 2011 will be a great year for you; and it's just around the corner xxx

I think Clomid sounds a great idea, I cant understand why clinics tend to suggest IVF before Clomid, mine certainly did, it sounds like a good way forward if you don't think you regularly ovulate.

Your mum sounds amazing and its lovely to think you have that offer, when/if you feel strong enough to try again.

Lots of love

xxx   xxx


----------



## Nubia (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Started spotting yesterday and by this morning AF had arrived.Absolutely devastated as i really had hope having transferred 2 blastos.    

DH says to still test on saturday but i see no point.

Not sure what to do next.Though my PCT will fund a 2nd cycle,not sure i can go through this again.  

How did you get on Bestbean?


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh Nubia,
so sorry to hear that - and I know exactly how you feel.  

With regard to not being able to do this again, remember that at the moment your emotions are all over the place due to the loss and the progesterone, it was preparing your body for pregnancy.  In a week or two when AF has come and gone and your hormones have levelled out, you'll no doubt be raring to go.  But I too feel that I can't cope with this rollercoaster again for a while.

Give yourself time to grieve - I liken it to a miscarriage.  I know I had 2 live embryos inside and now I have none, so it is a loss and I am getting over it.

Take care and have a really good cry!


Bestbean - any news for us?


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Girls,

I'm so sorry stupid AF arrived already for you both   

I did my test and got a very faint positive, Ive been to the clinic and had a blood test, I'll get the result tomorrow.  I'm not celebrating yet, I'm very nervous it wont turn out to me my chance, but I am keeping everything crossed, its a long way to go so well see.

Lots of love to you both xxx


----------



## Dozy Mare (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Bestbean,
that is brilliant news!  I knew one of us should be successful.  I don't think the strength of the line is any indication - it just means you got a line!!!! Yeah!

i wish you all the best of luck and I am sure you are over the moon - albeit cautiously.

Good luck and keep us informed.
Lisa
x


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Lisa

The clinic called today and they said my HCG levels were up, Whig would indicate and positive result, they wouldn't give me a figure and said I shouldn't stress myself over  things too much and it was early days....I'm not sure what that means but I'm going to try and remain positive and Ive just got to get to the 10th Dec for my 1st scan, it seems such a long way away!    

How are you doing?  What does DH think?  Do you think you'll try again or go with the Clomid?  I hope your feeling ok and heres hoping for a happy 2011 for us all   

Amy xx


----------



## Nubia (Apr 24, 2010)

Congratulations Bestbean,

You are pregnant,thats all that matters. I think your clinic is just being overly cautious.

I am very happy for you my dear.


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Nubia

We've got a long way to go but Ive never seen a possitive line on a test before, in too many years to think about so we're thrilled we've got this far.

How are you getting on?  Are you feeling any brighter?  Are you going to test on Saturday?  I think a good rest and see if you feel any stronger in the New Year.  Its fantastic you have an other chance to try, if you want it.

Thinking of you


----------



## Nubia (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi dear, 

Can i call you iyabeji? (it means mother of twins  - its an endearment used for pregnant women in my home country) 

I am brighter today and returned to work yesterday.Got to be strong as DH had to travel on Wednesday night for 2 weeks. That said,i still feel sad now and then and keep asking myself what went wrong. Anyways such's life isn't it, sometimes we like to play God.

Rang the clinic today and got a follow up appointment for Wednesday 7th Dec.Once i got over the shock of the arrival of AF, i decided to give it all it takes to have my own child. So yes, i will be going for a 2nd cycle. Also my PCT announced last week that going forward it will no longer fund IVF except for those currently undergoing treatment, so i think it will be foolish not to utilise the opportunity.  

You stay strong my dear with lots of rest and plenty of water & vitamins. I am praying for you that it will be good news all the way.


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

Iyabeji, sounds lovely but its unlikely it will be twins, I only had one foli to transfer....but you never know.  

Im glad you're getting along a bit better, of course you'll be sad, its such a hard proess to go through and Im sure you did nothing wrong, its was just not your time.  Im pleased your going to have an other go, at least you'll know what you'll be getting yourself into and you can prepare for the rollercoaster.  Your blessed that you'll get another chance and it maybe just the chance you need.


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi, wondering if anyone can help...

Been d/r'ing since 1st feb and waiting for af to turn up before starting my stimm's. Problem is i have been (sorry if TMI) spotting/having brown'ish type blood when wipping for the last 2 days but no 'proper' bleed as yet. Trouble is I have full blown period pain like i should be bleeding properly - so now i'm a little concerned on when exactly i should start with the stimming?! would you suggest i waited until i get 'proper bleeding'? It's my first IVF so im new to all this and worried that im going to cock things up   

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi leann,

Can't really advise as I was on short protocol but I had a similar problem in that I spotted for a couple of days with brownish/dark blood before a proper bleed started. My clinic advised I needed to wait for proper bleed to start stimming. Maybe best to give your clinic a phone and ask them. Also, are you feeling stressed as this can delay AF? Maybe worth trying some relaxation techniques or listen to relaxation CD's.

Hope you manage to get an answer to you question,

Good luck for your tx  

Lynn


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

I really think you need to wait till you have a proper bleed, that is what I was told, but if unsure check with your clinic! Frustrating because I know you just want to get going! Best of luck! xxx


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the reply guys,

I did end up getting proper bleeding yesterday in the end... it didn't however make any difference afterall as having read and re-read my notes umpteen times it finally dawned on me that i dont start stimming till CD 3 anyhoo   

Think the druggs are sending my cuckoo lol    

Thanks again xxx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have been blaming all my   moments on the meds!

Glad ur AF came on properly, it's horrible being in that "is it, isn't it" limbo.

Good luck with the rest of your treatment.

Lynn xx


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Lynn hun!

I've been having quiet a lot of blond moments over the past few days! Hoping its the meds and not the peroxide seeping through to my brain hehe   

xxx


----------



## josjourney (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new to this site so not sure I'm posting in the right place  . I have been reading the comments and support which is very comforting to see so many people on the same journey. A bit about me and DP (my soulmate), we have been trying for a baby for many years, my partner has 2 children from a previous relationship we see them every fortnight, so we are self funding for IVF. I have had every test under the sun to try and explain infertility my latest operation was a myomectomy to remove fibroids to aid the way for babies  We have seen the consultant and had all blood teats done etc, so am now waiting for appt with the fertility nurses should be getting the call Monday and appt in 2 weeks, to go in and discuss drugs and get rough dates for EC and ET. We are so excited and i know we have a long road ahead of us yet but for the 1st time things look positive.
Good luck and I'm sending positive thoughts to all.


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi dont think it matters where you post.....we are all in the same boat really...any how welcome on board hun......i to am waiting to start ivf...i have to blocked tubes and the way 4ward is ivf.....me and my better other have had all the test bloods ect, iv just got to have a pelvis scan in 3 weeks then we will be on the waiting list...iv chosen addenbrooks cambridge via oxford fertility unit for ec and et......where have you chosen xxxx


----------



## josjourney (Nov 17, 2010)

Hiya, good luck with scan in 3 weeks hun let me know how you get on. We are at the chelsfield hospital in Kent for treatment very respected consultant we are under who has a high success rate so just   all goes well. I cant think of anyting else at the moment other then IVF god knows what im going to be like once the drugs start. I will keep updating as we go through treatment and when i get dates, they said it will move very quick now all tests have been done. I hope you get an appt to start soon after your scan hun xx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi yeah will let you no.....im glad i found this site.....glad to share with people who understand the ups and downs.....i no, the waiting time is the hardest i think jo.....you just want to get started. i hate this waiting game. in limbo really hey  . its like some thing you want so bad and no you will get it but have to wait for it....i cant stop thinking about it to and its every day.....my scan is my last test so im getting there.......xxxx


----------



## Simonechantelle (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey ladies!

This support site is brilliant.  I've had such wonderful advice from so many people in the lead up to my first IVF/ICSI which is starting soon - yikes!. Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing?

Jos and Claire - Waiting time is hard but it does go really quickly. When you've been trying for ages this last wait seems minimal and the sense of hope seems to get you though.  I have waited a year to get to the point i'm at, and now its come along it's almost conflicting emotions.  I'm excited but so nervous!  I've just started my period and we have lift off so to speak!  I rang the hospital last Fri when my period started so waiting for them to work out my ring scan date and get my med's sent.  I will be on starting on Suprecur - 0.5mg a day, then moving onto Gonal F 300 units a day, then Ovitrelle 500mg.  I wil be taking steriods at the same time for my Rheumatoid Arthritis and also to help reduce miscarriage as well as Clexane for the same reason.  Anxious to get going, but i have the 21 day wait.  I'm a little scared about the sedation for when they takes the folicles!

Blowing lots of baby dust your way ladies. X


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi sim.....i was told 7 years ago that i needed ivf.but it was never the right time so now it is its exciting.....so if i can wait 7 years i think your right in saying this wait will be nothing .....where are you having your tretment and thanks for dust......have  some back hun......  we all need it. and nice to meet you.


----------



## josjourney (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes the wait seems like forever and everytime the phone rings my heart races. Every test you wait for results, wait to be seen at clinic i seem to just count the days on the calender...The ACU know my name now as im always on the phone with a question  but they are fantastic about it..Claire your nearly there now hun last test then full steam ahead for you now not long to wait. Did they say what the waiting list time was?  Hi simone this is a great site im so happy for you starting treatment hun and just waiting on drugs how exciting, all ive been told is i will be sniffing one drug then gonal f injections, once i get appt in 2 weeks with fertility nurses i will be alot clearer im sure. I bet you are anxious to get going now hun.
Positive thoughts and  to you both and baby dust  back at you xx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

lol jo im the same...iv got to call my nurse at the hospital monday. to ask her some thing.....i got the letter the hospital sent my doc saying ivf is the way 4ward and in the letter it said i will have to have my fsh test done.....and below 15.....i thought i had it done at the doc b4 seeing consultant at the hospital .........and iv only had a letter thou about having my pelvic scan...nothing for fsh.....so on the phone i go......there is always somthing hey.....iv been told about 18 weeks wait.....but i was given 5 clinics to choose from and thats the hights think the 1 i choose is lower.....how long did you have to wait jo?xxxxx


----------



## josjourney (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Claire, my consultant wasnt too impressed that no one had checked my FSH levels i had that done and got very good result below 4 if i remember right. You will need blood test done so they can decide strenghth of drugs to put you on i think, but i know my clinic made me have it done just recently, so id ring gp and get form for that hun. We waited 6 months only because i had to be that post op too risky getting pregnant till fully recovered, but not had to wait long after that but we are self funding so i guess thats makes it quicker, they want your pennies... Im lucky my gp did all the tests for us on nhs saved us quite abit of money. Hope to hear monday from ACU with date to do 1st appt, hope you get answers from clinic monday too xxx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

naughty gp 4 not checking that for you....but least you had it done now and yes def good result for you.....im sure i had it done with all my other bloodes.but may be not becouse cant remember the out come,but then at that time i didnt even no what fsh was or how much we need it. i have since read about it and now another worrie that i was over 15 or will be over.....also age makes it over....yes i hope i get the answers to.....i no clinics want up to date bloodes.so by the time i get to start ivf i will need them all done again,my last lot was back in november ....and i think its every 6 months.... for you on monday.very exciting for you.....i bet you cant wait to here from them....it means another step closer and other turning point for you....xxx


----------



## josjourney (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes i think they will want your bloods done again, i know it is so stressful every test you pray for good result i am sure you will be fine keep my fingers and toes crossed for you. Hope we hear from clinic tmr and get our start date be one step closer and i hope you get good results from your scan hun then you will be on the list and soon be starting treatment too xxx


----------



## monja (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, 


I am also new to the forum. 
I pick up my meds on the 25th and am getting very nervous.
Would be grateful for any tips on how to deal with all of it and anything I might need to know....  

Thanks, hope to hear from you soon. 

Monja x


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

for you jo.......let me no when you get the call, be good to keep in touch.....xxxxx monja hello and good luck  .....im not that far into it yet but sure some1 will help you out....xxxx


----------



## josjourney (Nov 17, 2010)

Thankyou claire i will let you know when i get the call   xxx 
Hi Monja, Goodluck with starting medication this month hun not long to wait now. I am unsure of when i start mine but will know more when i have seen fertility nurses in 2 weeks then i get script to get drugs. This site is very good and im sure someone will have any answers you need. Goodluck let me know how you get on   xx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hello jo have you had a good day...im glad monday is nearly over....did you hear from the clinic hun??.....i spoke to my nurse she said i only needed the pelvic scan done.fsh was done and ok..lol i compleaitly 4got to ask her what it was thou.just glad she said it was ok and didnt need another done.....yet......so back on track......there is always some thing hey.....xxxxx


----------



## monja (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your support and kind words. 
Wishing you all the best of luck to and looking forward to being part of your journey. 

I will let you all know how I get on. 
Been waiting 1 year for this and my nerves are all over the place. 
 xxxx


----------



## josjourney (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi claire, im so glad you only need scan done no more bloods thats good news it was all fine   yes had call from hospital today we go for the start of treatment on 30th march sooo exciting 2 hour appointment get prescription that day too so will know lots more about it all. Keep me posted hun how you are getting on xxx
Hi monja, good luck with stating tratment let me know how you are getting on with the injections ect, be thinking of you xxx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

yay....all good jo....im excited for you....and pleased for you.....ahh same day i have my pelvic scan 30th march......you keep me posted to....i bet you wont sleep prop now for 2 weeks....  every thing going round in your head......im sending you some more   ........xxxxxxmonjo bless ya.....a year is a long time but....when we are in the situation we are in waiting seems to be part of our lives and finger crossed its worth the wait.....sending you some to xxxx


----------



## josjourney (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Claire, thats great scan date 30th then get on the list  so happy for you hun let me know how it goes  You will be like me hun counting the days... work is helping take my mind of it but still so excited we havnt got long too wait now. I will let you know how it all goes info overload that day i think, and let me know how you get on with scan be thinking of you and sending lots of   spk soon xxxx


----------



## marie73 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello all - hope you don't mind me gate crashing too. Me and DH are about to start IVF. We are waiting on referral from hospital which consultants secretary told me is in post!! Still not arrived. Grrrr. Going to chase them today. I have two children already but my husband now doesn't have any. So we are self funding too. 

I am so excited to get going - its seems to take forever and I am not blessed with a lot of patience so its hard just waiting. ansyway better go as just started work. Love and baby dust to you all.  

Marie xxx


----------



## josjourney (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Marie, i hope you get your letter today hun with first appt to get going. It is the wait between appts and going to the next stage just seems to take over your life, it is all i think about counting down the days... Almost there now goodluck with starting treatment let me know how you are getting on.   and love to all xxxx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi jo yeah bless you all that info over load....think we get it now hey...just wait....lol least you can give info   ..i will def let you no about me...  bit worried about it thou becouse part of the scan is to look at my tubes,to see it i have hydro,which is toxic fluid in the tubes,you get it if damge or blocked tubes,it can kill the eggs ect in ivf treament,so have to have them removed,but thats just me worrying.....im  . any how hun speak soon.xxxxx  marie hi....welcome, i hope you get your letter soon to.where are you going for treatment?like jo said the waiting is so hard but fingers crossed it will all be worth it, and ff will help you though it, you can get so much info on here,xxxxx


----------



## amilouharris (Mar 17, 2011)

hi guys  

I have just been through the whole thing...from start to finish its not too bad at all!! i was quite nervous about having to inject myself, but it turned out to be very easy! i was on gonal f and cetrotide injections..once you've done 1 injection its no bother at all!! some women get a 'hot spot' on the site of injection, but it only lasts about an hour! i was at a clinic in hampshire, and all the dr's were fab! i had follicle scans on day 3, 9 and 11 and went in for egg retrieval day 16. I felt very laid back about it all and just remained positive and kept saying to myself what will be will be, its all out of my control and theres nothing more i can do..the sedation was fine, it felt like having a few too many bottles of wine! i didnt remember anything after!! I am now on day 6 after a 3day embryo transfer, so still have a week to go before i can test..just stay as calm and positive as possible, and keep drinking plenty of fluids and a healthy balanced diet. I wish you all the luck in the world!!   xxx


----------



## josjourney (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi claire i hope you had a good day hun and no more worrying, im   that your tubes arn't damaged and im sure it will be fine. I know you cant help but worry i was the same when they found my fibroids felt like the end of the world but had my op and look where we are now. So try and stay positive sweetie they can do so much now with treatment anything is possible. And not long to wait now in our day counting ah....xxxxx
Hi Amilouharris it is so nice of you to share your journey how fantastic day 6 already wishing you lots of luck and sending lots of   you way. xxx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi jo, yes a ok day...its friday...how you are you ok...another dat closer hun .......yeah im trying not to worrie about the fluid round tubes...time will tell and if it comes to it i will have them whiped out.....hi amilouharris....good to here your story also its how you live and learn...since i found out i had to have ivf, i always think what will be will be and it cant get any worse,just glad to have the chance to at least try and glad of the treatment they can do....and hey yeah your right think positive, no point getting stressed out, its not good....   to you hun xxxx


----------



## josjourney (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi girls how are we all doing, Claire so close to your appt hun it has gone so quick this week cant believe we are finally going on the 30th so much info i bet.... I asked the nurse do we bring anything she replied just youselfs and headache tablets for after   wish you loads of luck with your scan    I have been reading a good book i got from Amazon The complete guide to IVF by Kate Brian it is excellent read step by step of journey. Monja how are you doing wit the injections did you start yesturday.....
love and    to all xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi ladys....hope you all good.............................................................. jo, yeah dont no where this week has gone,thankgod just want it here now,so i can move on and no where i stand....jo let me no how you get on hun.....i have heard that alot of people write things down, on what to ask them saves memorrie block....good luck...................................................
amil hope your ok and let use no the out come   xxx


----------



## josjourney (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Claire yes got my note pad ready for weds   keep thinking of questions i want to ask just got to write them down... Good luck for your scan let me know how it goes hun   xxx
Yes Amil hope you are ok hun let us know how you are getting on hun    xx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

morning ladys.hope your all well......jo good luck for today.....im nervores but time will tell and least i will no.....speak to you later......bet you cant wait for your appointment,   xxxx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi jo.....how did your appointment go..... my scan didnt go so well.they found iver a cyst on my right overie which i can handle, but they also said it could be endometriosis. .....iv got to go back some time in the next 6 weeks after my next bleed......to see if it has gone. if not more tests, i thought i had seen the back of tests,they looked at my tubes and said there is no fluid which is only bit of good news....i feel like im going backwards again......waiting waiting waiting.....another 6 weeks feels like 4ever.all i want is to get on, blocked tubes is bad enough.....i feel like its not ment to be....xxxxxxgive me some happy news


----------



## josjourney (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh claire im so sorry about your news hun.. I was like that last year found endometrosois then had to have my op to remove the fibroids they found. I know it feels like you are always waiting but 6 weeks will fly past with easter ect and then be back on track. They do so much now with key hole surgery get that done then you will be good to go im thinking of you   xx
My appt went well we start the sniffing drug 24-25 may couldnt start april due to full diaries..... I paid for all the drugs yest not as bad as i thought 748. Lots of forms to sign shown how to inject been booked in for 20th june for egg collection all going well and they give you all the scan dates so i can now book days at work off. It still hasny sunk in yet ive got my ivf flow chart and the cycle im on start to finish is 4-5 weeks... Try and stay positive claire 6 weeks will go and it may be still ok to go ahead if no change and endo not too severe, tubes good so that is great news.. start our countdown again ah sweetie... take care and sending    your way. Jo xxxx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi ladys.....hi jo......so you have endo then....you no how i feel then with what you went though bless you,but you give me hope with where you are today,iv got a day off today called in sick, need me time to get my head round things.....i just hope next scan shows cyst has gone with next bleed....but if not heading for lapo i think..........great news for you jo.....bet your so excited.....lots of info 4 you.....and at least they gave you all your dates to becouse that makes it more real and you no where you stand....lets hope june is a good month, hehe i was born in june,,,,    for you to.....im glad to hear good news, also becouse what you have been though and where you are now makes me feel a whole lot better....xxxxx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

jo jo.i just had a call from geno nurse, she said she got the results from the pelvis scan this morning and spoke to my geno dr and she said the cyst is small and becouse its a thin lining 2 they are still refering me to clinic and getting on waiting list, whoop whoop. so all my worring has been for nothing really ......nurse said i should get a letter in post in few weeks.....  ..she also said once i start treament scans will see if cyst is still there and take it from there.....im on the up agin....ooooh this ivf stuff make use girls tried and tested hey....thats why we are stronge.....xxxxxx


----------



## josjourney (Nov 17, 2010)

Great news Claire im so happy for you hun be great if we start treatment same time. Yes i still have some endo there had some removed but not all of it had lap last jan, fibroids seen then and had them out august last year so thats why had to wait 6 months post op. But all fine to do treatment so sounds like you sre going to be fine too. Soo exciting didnt want to go work today but was able to book leave for scans and egg collection, the clinic are signing me off for 2 weeks after for the 2ww as dont want me doing any lifting or getting stressed. Will the letter be giving you appt for start of treatment do you know? i hope you havnt got to wait long and so so pleased with your news again claire all sounds positive xxxx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hello you.....poor you having that done.do you still sufer pain ect. but look at you now.....least you have booked your dates off with work, all in a good days work hey.....makes it more real for you....also having that 2ww off is good,thats something i would have to think about....well as for me. iv seen my geno who had to accept me for ivf....now im waiting for a letter to see another geno who will then put me on there waiting list,after that i think its a meeting at the hopital/clinic a semuiar....then i think after that a app for starting treatment...i think the waiting list where im going is about 10 weeks but will no more at my next app.....it would be good for use to do it together bit if your one step ahead of me, is it ok for me to still follow you,i can learn from you....but would be good for use to learn together, o well we will seexxxxx


----------



## josjourney (Nov 17, 2010)

Hiya hun, that time will go so quickly look how this time has gone already.... we wish our lifes away!!! you may be just behind us starting... Of course i will let you know how we are doing and be good insight for you when you start you will be a pro   It does feel real now and so surprised how quick once we start its 4 weeks of drugs then eggs in i thought it took longer. Maybe im on short protocol not sure. Yes i still get pain mid month and still painful every month but not as bad now fibroids gone i was having days off work with the pain before. The wait i know is a killer but look at what we are hopfully going to achieve,beautiful little miricles... Keeping everything crossed hun that your letter comes very soon and you get that date to start looking forward too xxx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

morning girls,back to work today with a smile......morning jo. when i was reading about endo i was like o poor ladys living with the pain...glad your ok now  ........i think dr ect is about a month from what i have read on here   but what do i no.....hun glad i can be part of you ivf to. and its good for the surrport hey. yes i will def be a pro...i will go to meetings ect knowing what they are talking about,  sending to you.xxxx


----------



## josjourney (Nov 17, 2010)

Morning girlies, hope everyone ok. Claire i hope work ok today but you are going in with a positive   today, and a month is going to fly by hun once you get date you can start counting like me   xxx
How are things going for you amil i hope you are doing ok hun   xxx
Hi monja have you started the drugs yet? I hope you are keeping ok and not too many side effects hun    xxx
Marie have you got your start date yet? we could be starting same time hun...  Im starting 24-25 may depending what day AF decides to show up... bet as im wanting it to come she will be late  . Got my drugs and calender and just counting those days to get going....
Sending lots of   to you all xxxxx


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey everyone

I start my injections tomorrow. Im taking 150ml puregon for a few days then adding the oragultan (sp) injection. What can i expect? any side effects?

Am i supposed to be doing anything special like eating certain things? keeping my stomach warm? (ive read so many things on here but ive been told nothing by my clinic). 
All they said was, inject every morning and come back on day 9 for a scan to see how my follicles are growing and to take bloods. I feel totally unprepared now its here, even though ive been waiting for this moment for a very long time! I have pcos and at an initial consultation the nurse said to watch out for ohss symptoms but today no-one has said anything and made me feel like i wont feel anything before tuesday (my day 9 appt) not sure if thats right or not.

Hoping someone can offer advice.

THANKS YOU LADIES


----------



## Melawen (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Tattybear - I had gonal F to inject (took me AGES to remember what I was injecting - clearly I wanted to forget about it - ha ha!), so I don't know about side effects from the puregon or oragultan.

But I can say that I was watched closely for over-stimulation as I also have PCOS - I had an early scan on day 7 - which you might like to ask your clinic to do if you are worried.  As a result of my day seven scan they DID actually reduce my  drug dosage a bit because I was responding a little too quickly and I still got 13 eggs (only 8 fertilised) on the day of egg collection.  I didn't keep my stomach warm or make a particular point of eating with respect to a particular diet, but I would imagine that the usual things apply - just eat sensibly and perhaps drink more water and eat more fruit and veg than you might do normally - just to be extra healthy!  

As for not feeling anything - I wouldn't be surprised if you felt extremely bloated - I certainly did and it really was uncomfortable, so just take it easy and rest assured that the clinic does (generally!!) know what they are doing and they will keep an eye on you.  Incidentally - OHSS doesn't happen until AFTER egg collection which is why they don't seem so worried now - the rule of thumb generally is that the more eggs they collect the more likely the risk of OHSS but they will advise you then.

Hope that helps and good luck!!!  
Melawen


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for getting back to me melawen!  

At what point did you start to feel bloated? I have bad stomach ache today but thats purely my period hurting me as normal when i have a bleed from provera! so i dont think at this point i would notice if i had any problems as i would probably think it was period pains.

I have started injecting on day 2 (they scanned me on day 1 and said my lining was thin enough to start, and my estrogen level was borderline-whatever that means)

My injection was fine this morning, didnt hurt at all going in, only stung very slightly for a few minutes after.


----------



## Melawen (Feb 14, 2011)

Tattybear - I don't remember exactly when I started feeling bloated but it certainly wasn't as soon as I started injecting - it doesn't happen quite that quickly!!!  

You'll notice it, if you even get it at all - don't forget that all us women respond very differently on any given day!!

Good luck anyhow - feel free to get in touch if you want to discuss it more. 

Melawenx


----------



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

Hiya tattybear, well.. I did 3 iui's using puregon 150 in jan, feb and march 2010.  I think the first round I felt like you do now but looking back I think it's partly psychological because you know it's ivf and expect side effects. After march I did IVF in june with puregon. By that time it was 'normal'!! didn't really notice any side effects. If anything I suppose the bloatedness comes in around day 9 onwards but everyone is different. The other thing to consider is that if you might respond very well/ too well to treatment and bloat out quite quickly so until your first scan you won't really know.
Good luck and hope it works for you!


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. What will they be looking for on my scan and bloods next tuesday? is it to see if i have folicles etc? many thanks


----------



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

Hiya,
They'll be looking to see how many follicules you have and what size they are. Don't worry if there isn't much to see if it's a 6 day scan, usually the first scan is to make sure you aren't at risk of OHSS. The bloods will be looking for your oestrogen levels and LH. When you do IVF it pushes your oestrogen levels up to force more follies than you would normally have. Again, they need to make sure they aren't sky high indicating OHSS. LH is the hormone that indicates ovulation so they need to keep that down to avoid losing the follies.That's why you'll probably start injecting something like cetrotide or another drug which surpresses your LH as well as the puregon. 
Good luck!


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Saragh- thanks 

It will be a day 7 scan, hope i can see that thr injections are working at least  i only inject for 10 days so i should see some progress hopefully becaue there will only be 3 more days to go.  fingers crossed


----------



## beavers89 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey guys I jus wanted 2 ask a quick question....I'm about to start IVF at leeds seacroft and I just wanted 2 knw wt d process was n if its successful...??


----------



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

hi everyone, just after a bit of advice really and prob being really silly, think all this makes you go a bit dooo lally 

Am on day 3 Gonal F 225iu and so far feel fine.Am little tired and have very slighty period type pains on and off but nothing else.
Although im really pleased im feeling fine , im also a little worried that maybe nothings happening in there!

Any advice on now anyone else feels at this stage?

many thanks ladies Lou la bell xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just be grateful that you feel fine hun!  It really doesn't mean anything at all either good or bad just some people are more aware of side effects than others.  You're not going to start feeling bloated or tingling in your ovaries yet anyway but might not at all some people do some dont!  Let's just hope you are one of the ones who sails through with no side effects at all! 

Axxx


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey lou la belle, 

I was the same with both of my cycles. I didnt really have any of the horrid symtoms you would expect until about a week into treatment and tbh my worst symptom was mood swings (poor DH!!)

Like amanda said, you cant know whats going on in there, as much as we would all like a teletubby stomach with a little window to see what the deal is. Everyone is different. If your worried just call your clinic hopefully someone can give you a little reassurance. 

Good luck with your cycle hun  
DSH X


----------



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you so much ladies,

youre so right about the teletubbie tummy, i have said that so many times. 

Ive got scan on Monday so will know more then,i had heard so many stories of people feeling awful straight away that i was starting to panic so thank you.Chill lou chill


----------



## Simonechantelle (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry for not being around for a bit ladies, the down regging is giving me rubbish headaches and i'm shattered all the time!  How are we all?

Claire - 7 years?!  That is crazy!  I'm at the Homerton.  So far so good.  Have my baseline tests next week.  Getting nervous.

Sim. x


----------



## michelle723 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi. I had my first IVF (well ICSI) recently and currently in my 2ww. I had no bad symptoms from the drugs and was thinking the very same thing. But I was responding perfectly. In fact I did embryo transfer a little early. So don't worry!! And good luck for scan. xxx ps - as well as these brilliant forums I found "the complte guide to IVF" by Kate Brian my complete bible through this whole process and answers questions like yours. Really recommend it, very eay to read.


----------



## josjourney (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi simone sorry to hear you are geting bad headaches hun, thats the side effect im dreading... I hope they settle soon let us know how you get on.xxx
Hi beavers sorry not sure on that clinic and success rates but this site may have a thread for that clinic and be able to give you some advice hun goodluck xxx


----------



## lfrancis (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

I am new to this site and on my first attempt at IVF very early stages. I am on the estrogen tablets to start my period as I have not had one for over 2 years. My LH and FSH levels are 0.2 and 0.1 so I have no hormones in my body. Firslty I have only one day left and in 1 month I have put on nealry 1 stone and completely bloated out clothes dont  fit anymore!! lets hope I get a period in the next few days and on my second day of my period I have to go back to the clinic.
I have changed nothing in my diet and still exercised the same. When I called the clinc they said your weight should not change. If anyone has an experiance of this or any advice I am pretty low about this drastic change.

This leads on to my next question about exercise info I do a lot of Cycling, swimming, weights, and little running as I am injured  I do about 2 hours a day. Not sure if at this early stage should I be cutting back again advice to stay the same? If people have any advice on what they have been told as with such big weight gain its diffcuilt to stop.

I think these are the first 2 questions at the moment and would love to hear from anyone has has the same problem as me. 

There is so much to take in but really just trying to take one step at a time. 

Look forward to hearing from some of you 

Thank You so much 



Thank you all so much and look forward to hearing from you all


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Lfrancis and welcome
I found that whilst I didnt put much weight on during my treatment, I bloated massively and went up by at least 2 dress sizes around the tummy....so I think the weight issue can be attributed to the hormones, or at least the changing levels in your body.
Exercise is very good for you, however once you get to egg collection and transfer, the clinic will advise you not to put any excessive pressure on your body, especially exercises which may impact on the stomach area.... but please ask about exercises your clinic advise you to / not to undertake during treatment.

I am sure some lovely ladies will be able to add their comments and personal experiences.
Wishing you all the very best
Sheila


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Definately! I agree with Sheila weight gain will be hormonal/water/bloating and is completely normal! Please don't get hung up in it, IVF is a punishing thing to go through both physically and emotionally and you have to try to accept that these things will happen but that it's temporary.

Good luck!


----------



## lfrancis (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply 

Finished my estrogen pack totally bloated even my bra's don't fit but I am praying to get a period to go on to the next step. My god its awful I am so on edge I have had stomach ache during these tablets but nothing now. I just wish I know whether this would happen after 2 days or can it be up to 7 days after last tablet.  

Work has just got really busy as well so that does not help.  

Any other advice or experiences would be great


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Lfrancis,
I went through the whole spectrum of symptoms while I was down regging: mood swings, dizziness, memory lapses/loss, and I could cry at the least little thing, but stimming put a stop to all of my symptoms and apart from the psychological barrier of phyisaclly injecting myself... this part of treatment was a breeze by comparison, and I could cope with the bloatedness no problem.
But then again some women don't suffer from any side effects at all.

What kept me going, was the fact that these symptoms, were just going to be short term, and fingers crossed were merely a means to an ends....
...the ladies here on FF are wonderfully supportive and anything you want help with.... you just need to post.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## lfrancis (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Sheila,

Feels mostly like water I think I have had all those symptoms been off tablets for 2 days now and stomach aches have gone and no period. Gutted have no idea how long how many days after I can get one. 

I am on tender hooks cant concentrate at work just want to lie in bed and watch movies and read my book


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Lfrancis, have you had blood tests done to check if you're ovulating? if not, this can be done through your gp.

I felt shattered at times whilst I was going through tx, and at times I would come in from work and go straight to bed! - so what you're experiencing is completely normal...
all the best
Sheila


----------



## lfrancis (Apr 13, 2011)

OK next stage I got my period ya not had one in over 2 years has my husband kept saying you must be one of the few women in the world that wants a period lol

So I have started my injections for stimulation I am on Menopur the nurse said I can be normal but I am not sure.When I read up on exercise and again so many mixed reports any advice would be great. Also side effects I had the injection this afternoon and feel odd dazed type feeling.

Would really love to hear from you lovely ladies. 

Thank you x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Menopur is unlikely to be the cause of feeling dazed particularly after one injection. Menopur will make your ovaries tingle but that should be about all really. Otherwise you can carry on completely as normal until EC but should reduce exercise after EC.


----------



## lfrancis (Apr 13, 2011)

I am on day 10 of stimms and not looking good the I only have 2 follicle that are growing but they are growing very slowly 11mm they have increased my dose. Going back again tomorrow for another scan for them to decide what to do I am still feeling nothing

I am so down I really thought I would get further than this. I thought I would be able to deal with this but I think if they cancel tomorrow I am going to fall apart I guess you don't know how desperate you are until it might not work!!! Sat at work writing this and I could just cry..........

Just wanted to write down how I am feeling


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Sending hugs Lfrancis, to be honest the doseage you're given, it's not tailored to your needs.... its sheer guesswork, until you get scanned - its quite common for clinics to either increase your doseage and/or extend the time you stim - figures crossed an boost to the doseage will do the trick - keep us posted hunnie x
Sheila


----------



## julianneh79 (May 17, 2011)

I am just having my first cycle of IVF and am due to go in for my egg collection on Monday but am feeling mega berous about it .  . I have been reading lots of stories about how people were in extreme pain and wondered if anyone can share there stories and let me know how it went for them. I suffer with endo and this was diagnosed about 12 months ago after having unexplained infertility for 7 years.... I am off work now as I work in a stressful sales job and have to commute an hour each way . Has anyone else finished work early to prepare ?? Just wanted a bit of advice and what everyone else is doing to cope with this


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hiya,


Just sending you lots of     
I too am having my egg collection on Monday/Tuesday. I am also nervous about the aftermath of the EC.  So far my follies are measuring between 13-16mm on day 9 of Ov Ind. I will know more by Friday.
I just hope i can remember the HCG shot and the dreaded two a day pesseries 


xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

sorry girlies 

u prob wont wanna hear my story but i did find EC horrific but there was a reason for it..

anytime i ever had to get injections or any meds (dentist for example) they always had to give me a double dose literally cos it took ages for meds to affect me and when i went in for EC  i was bein sedated for it however the wee bit they gave me done nothin for me and when im in pain i actually cant speak so when the nurse was askin me was i ok she must have took my silence to mean i was fine when really i thought i was gonna pass out with the pain so technically it was my own fault..

believe me when i say though that i havent been chattin to any other girls on here who have experienced the same thing..everyone has seemed to find it ok and im one of the very small number of people who found it tough..

really wanna wish use luck with it and fingers crossed in a few weeks il be chattin to yas on BFP thread

lots of love

Jenna xx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi,

I had my first cycle in Jan/Feb this year and was dreading the egg collection mainly because I was scared about the sedation! They asked beforehand if I wanted anything stronger than paracetamol when I came round ie codeine which I can't take as it makes me sick so he gave me anti sickness before the sedation then I had paracetaol and voltarol (excuse spelling!) when I came round and I was fine. Yes, you can tell someone has been doing unnatural things down there  but for me it was ok. I was also told to take paracetamol every 4 hours without fail for the first 24 hours, longer if I needed. It was only uncomfortable with the odd niggle. I was going to go into work the following day but decided to stay in bed!!! 
I'm sure you'll be fine, just keep thinking about why you're going through it, easier said than done I know. Best of luck xxxx


----------



## Loop (Jul 9, 2010)

I've had two before and next one is Monday 23rd, all being well. I'd never had sedation or ga so had mo idea what to expect. First time the clinic did light sedation so I could feel rummaging (!) but was pretty asleep & no pain, 26 follicles 15 eggs collected. Next clinic use heavy sedation I was totally out of it wold up slighlty sore & v hungry! 15 eggs again this time had tiny amount of spotting. I'm not scared about Monday at all as z result I figure it's slighlty different each time but I've honestly not found it painful and I'm a worriying wimp about pain xx


----------



## julianneh79 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your responses, I am hearing more good stories than bad and I just wanted people to be honest with their experience good or bad as I would rather know. But is seems most people have had an okay experience... Have my scan tom to check everything is okay then in Monday morning.... good luck to those going in for EC this week. I have my fingers crossed for you all, I will post on here after and let you know how it went and please do the same. Think it is good to share the experience... Now I am off to the doctors to get a sick note for work !!


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Julianeh79 that would be great if you would write about how you get on as I'm going for scans tomorrow and then again Monday - my EC is most likely Wedsnesday.  I've never been sedated either...eeeekkkk!!!

Best of luck Hun!


----------



## julianneh79 (May 17, 2011)

Just on my way to the hospital for my scan before my EC on Monday... hope it goes well


----------



## lfrancis (Apr 13, 2011)

Just wanted to say I had mine done last week first time I was very nervous but it was fine just relax and put your trust in the people doing it they will look after you. 

To be honest I had to have an injection in my bum for antibiotics before egg transfer and that wads more painfull  

Good luck and relax and think happy positive thought!!


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

How was the EC? Hope it went well x


----------



## julianneh79 (May 17, 2011)

Didnt have my EC today... went for a scan friday and they werent big enough so got sent away for the weekend and went back at 8am this morning for another blood test and scan , just had a call from the hospital and I am going in on Weds for EC , have to take my final injection at 1am tonight and then am in Weds at 12pm for my EC , feeling nervous now


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Julianna
I had my EC today and just to let you know, it was brilliant, i was put at ease by all the staff, the sedation was brilaint like having a good sleep and the pain relief was amazing, i feel abit tender in my tummy but all in all im feeling way better than being bloated with all my eggs before.They collected 11 eggs an just had a call to say its defo ivf than icsi, will know a 9am tomorrow how many fertilaized, just hope they hatch now xx
Good luck for weds, trust me, i found the experience brilliant, and im a nervouse wreck with needles etc and going under but if i had to do it again, i would find it exciting.....im sounding sad now lol xxx


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Ah try not to worry, I'd be more worried about falling asleep before 1am!!! Set a few alarms  
I remember them saying in my last sedation that they had done the injection and that I should feel sleepy soon, well every 2 seconds I'd lift my head up and say I'm not asleep yet so do not do anything to me!!! Think they thought I was a loony   think it was after 30-40 seconds I felt myself drift off then woke up in recovery and my first question was how many eggs did they get!! You'll be absolutely fine


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

SNAP  - did my Trigger last night at 10.30.

The consultant wrote all the dates in my book yesterday - Saturday for putting back in and what day I need to do preggers test ----arrrrggggghhhhh scary!

Angelz - how did they do?


----------



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

I've had two follicle scans so far and still nothing big enough - I went up yesterday for the second one and most of the follicles are around 13mm - so I got packed off with more drugs to take and I'm back for the third scan on Wednesday. I'm hoping they will be bigger by then as then I can go in for EC on Friday, if not I have to wait until next Monday. I want it to happen sooner as my partner is leaving for a month residency on the 13th June and the longer I have to wait for EC and ET then the more likely I'll be doing ym pregnancy test on my own and I'd rather do it with him by my side holding my hand...


----------



## Loubelle 118 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi there, just been reading the below blogs.... Im on my third Ivf treatment but the second egg collection as the first Ivf cycle was abandoned was scared at first but for someone who has never been sedated before and has a massive phobia of needles  I loved the feeling of being put to sleep.  First egg collection I had 19 of which 12 fertilised but this was unsuccessful and classed as an over respond as I was on the maximum ampuls.  This second cycle I was Reduced to 3 ampuls  and had ec on Monday 23rd may...  They collected 14 eggs of which today they called me and told me 6 have fertilised.  With the last cycle I bled early and heavy after 7 days so I was given the option of injections instead of pessaries, it's a4 inch needle in the leg or bum and you can not do it your self it kills but I'm at the stage now that I will try anything to improve my chances.  My partner and I have been trying for 5 years and I know people can have Ivf lots of times but we are a normal working class family that ache for a child but also don't want to get in to massive debt.  This is our last time for 12 months as I'm 30 this year and for 2 years we have not had a holiday so we have decided to have a break and give my body a chance to recover. I'm hoping we have success and then I will not have to think of this for a couple of years...... The recovery for me after ec is not to bad having more pain on this cycle than the last, have to go back to work on thursday unless I get a call to have the if any embryos transferred back they are putting 2 back this time if 2 make it that is. And hopefully the injections will keep my lining thick but there is a massive risk that they won't?   hope u ear feeling ok, Lou


----------



## Joanna1981 (May 23, 2011)

Hi everyone!
This is my first time on here and my first post - so be gentle with me!

My husband and I had a consultation today and although everything that our consultant seemed to say at the time made complete sense - I'm now utterly kerfuffled!
I'm hoping some of you can maybe un-kerfuffle me!

A little about me/us:
I'm 30, husband is 29 (my toyboy!)
We've been TTC for over 2 years.
I have PCOS (mild apparently?)
I have been on Clomid for 10 cycles (which has shortened my lengthy cycles and it appears as though this makes me ovulate)
I had a laproscopy to remove adhesions to both tubes 3 cycles ago
Husband is annoyingly perfect!

The consultant agreed that it was time to move to IVF and to my surprise and delight she says we can start next cycle. I'm so relieved as I'm sure you all know it's the waiting that's such a killer for everyone and I was fully expecting that I would have to throw a tantrum to get anywhere far!


Any way there was talk of drugs and proceedures and I've come away feeling a little confused and Google is just scaring me even more!

The consultant mentioned going on the pill for a while before starting on some injections for 5 days and then further injections for 3 days. Followed by egg retrieval, magic in a dish and then putting the little blighters back in thier hotel. (well, she didn't say it quite like that, but that's what I understood!)

I'm just wondering if anyone can give me some clearer information. Mainly on the drugs I'll be taking - where are these injections injected? Why do I need to go on the pill? I'm so confused!


Thank you in advance for any help advise and information. I'm planning to start all this at the end of June2011 if anyone is in the same boat?!

Thanks

Joanna


----------



## Loubelle 118 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Joanna,

Well here is my little story sorry if it sounds like I'm rambling just let me know but this is my take on the Ivf

I started the berseriline on the 24th April this is the injection that you do every day for 3 weeks - it's the injection that puts your body in menopourse to keep the system all fresh.  14. Days after this injection I started the menopour I was on 3 apmules these injesctions carried on for aprox 2-3 weeks, depends on the development of follicles when you have your scans.  I then had ec on the 23rd May and found out today that out of 14 collected fertilised   that this enough as they went to transferee 2 eggs on this et.  

Not sure about the pill thing as I have never had this mentioned to me before.  

Sending lots of wishes your way, let me know how u get on


If you have any questions please ask

Lou x


----------



## Michelle1799 (May 16, 2011)

Hi Joanna & Loubelle,  

I went yesterday for my consultation and will be starting my treatment in August. Loubelle like you I have been advised that my treatment will be the same, there was no mention of the pill.

Sorry Joanna this doesn’t help you much but what I did do was buy Zita West’s fertility book which I have found very helpful.  

Take care guys and good luck xx


----------



## Joanna1981 (May 23, 2011)

Thank you very much. It's so nice to have other people to talk to in this emotional rollercoaster of IVF!
Best wishes to you all


----------



## Maria10 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Joanna1981 

while i was doing research about IVF i found this article which i found extremely useful to give me all the knowlegde i need to my ivf journey. I hope it will give you all the answers to the questions you have.

good luck on your ivf journey 

Wishing you good luck!"

http://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=9237


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Joanna - I think being a little DOOOPID   helps!

Maybe I'm being a bit naive, but I've let the consultants do their job and just ask questions if something has been bothering me.

Maria likes her research and that works for her, but I find the more informed I am makes me even more scared.  But having this chatroom has been a god-send to me and helped me through a difficult couple of weeks.  Plus you've got to take everything in context - we all have fertiltiy problems and it's lovely to share experiences, but we all have different problems and bodies and all react differently to treatment.  I seem to have been on a completely different treatment from a lot of the other girls and already on my 2WW (eeeekkkkkkk!!!!).

Good luck hun and .......keep typing!


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Joanna

The cycle that Lou describes is same for me . However , we have to have the longer bout of injections as we ovulate naturally and they have to halt that before we start the drugs to boost eggs etc.

From what I understand - going on the pill is more to take control of your body , then you will likely need 2-3 weeks of daily injections to stimulate your ovaries to produce lots of eggs and then you go in for a proceedure to retrieve them , then magic in the dish , then back in ( fingers crossed if all works well ) . I think 90% of us seem to inject into tummy but some ladies seem to have to do it in legs ( think its clinic and drug dependant - dont stress about this , I got myself sooo worked up and its NOWHERE near as bad as you imagine ) 

I generally understand that ladies that arent ovulating generally have a shorter drug cycle.

It is all daunting and Im in the research the hell out of it brigade - I did get some confusing / contradictary news like this but also found I was better prepared. Each to their own. Zita West book is good - I bought one off ebay for a fiver.

Good luck x x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,
After 2 1/2 years of failed attempts at IUI with 1 clinic finally seen new clinic & got go ahead for IVF. But now have issue with holiday being bang in middle of our plans. We took 4 years to get 1st daughter (finally with IUI) but haven't got that long this time as I'm now 41 so now rush is on!

Wanted to start IVF this month but egg collection would fall few days before holiday due to start & having read other posts that seems like bad idea in case things take longer than planned.

My next cycle however would mean down regulation would be throughout my whole holiday. I've not done this before so have no idea what to expect as far as side effects and ease of nasal spray. Is it a good idea or do you feel quite rough?

Am keen to get going as concerned that if leave it to the following cycle egg collection won't be until Sept but also aware that the stress of trying for so long is beginning to affect us and the thought of some relax time on holiday will do me & my relationship a lot of good. But also aware my chances of success are rapidly decreasing as time passes.


Help urgently wanted. Thanks Fi


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I personally wouldn't, but that is just me.  Are you going abroad?  If yes, what if the DR makes you feel really rough and unwell?  Is your fertility really going to decline that rapidly in 4 months?

At the end of the day, it is really your choice.  IVF is really stressful, so I would say to enjoy and relax on your holidays and then do the IVF when you are back in the comfort of your home.

x


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I tend to agree that i wouldn't go away during treatment.

It's not even so much about if you feel rough imo, it's just not smart. So many things can go wrong and to be abroad (i assume) just isn't sensible...

What if your drugs go missing at the airport?

Plus, if this holiday is so important for your relationship then the last thing you need is IVF talk constantly. Take is as your last opportunity to push it 100% out of your mind and have a good time. 

I can't see three months making that much difference  - either cancel the holiday or wait until afterwards


----------



## baloubear (Apr 14, 2011)

Well here's a vote for the other camp!
I say yes, go away and enjoy your holiday  
I am 9 days in to my first downreg and I am due to travel to menorca tomorrow and I can't wait. I have not had any serious s/e from the buserelin- feel a bit more stressed and teary than usual.
The only thing I am a bit dubious of is AF, she is due today but no sign yet. My worry is that she will be a b***h due to the buserelin, however even if she is I am sure I will cope and much better I feel grotty when relaxed in the sun than while I am at workneeding to be professional and efficient  
My clinic gave me a letter to carry the meds through in my hand luggage so no worry re missing drugs. I am also taking a little extra in case of delays on the return. The clinic were not phased at all when i asked them, said ladies do it all the time and that anything that relaxes you can only be a good thing.
It will also help the time pass a little more quickly until the stim phase as I am already getting impatient lol!
Whatever you do make sure it is the right decision for you. 
I am happy i've made the right one, in fact I only booked the holiday after i'd been given the dates for treatment and booked it purposely. I need the break, and to relax and recharge before the stims and 2WW to give the whole process the best chance of success and even if I had time off at home I know that would not happen with all the jobs to do and family demands  
Good luck
BB xx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts.
Sadly I'm still undecided but think I'm swaying to the wait a bit longer side as I think for the first time on drugs I'd rather be near the hospital just in case. I'm going to phone the clinic tomorrow and see if they can advise me - plus I need to check whether I'd need to be monitored at all during the 2 weeks as that's not possible even though it's only likely to be Cornwall we're heading to. (Annoyingly my husband has fixed holiday and he's not able to change it so that'll be it until Xmas!!!)


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I down r'ged during a holiday abroad, it was fine. Just drink plenty of water. It took my mind of it. I cleared it with my doc and he said i could drink too.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Now you have said it is in England then I would say to go for the IVF and enjoy your holiday.  If it was abroad then I personally wouldn't have gone.

I was fine during my DR and my bleed was no different from other periods.  

x


----------



## amanda8416 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi all

Well it's finally arriving. I had my nurses consultation this morning. Go my sharps bin and a plan of action. 
Just waiting for period which should arrive in 2 weeks. Although I don't ovulate my period comes every month. 

Just gotta order the drugs. 

I'm under the Nuffield in Brentwood. Whilst I'm scared my husbands being great and work are too. I just want to get going. 

As I type this I'm sitting next to and opposite two pregnant women. Poss same size I should be had I not m/c it's hard it's everywhere I look at the moment. 

This is our first go so I have no idea what to expect. I have a needle phobia and just prayin all will go well.

I guess I'm going to be using this board a lot over the coming weeks

Take care
Amanda xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I started not long ago 

It'll feel like it's going really slowly at the time, but actually go really fast with hindsight - i can't believe that i'm probably a week or so from egg collection.

I didn't have a needle phoebia but I had to get my husband to do my needles and it is so much better. I prep them and he stabs them.

All the best xx


----------

